# Weltradeltour Grenzenlos



## grenzenlos (3. September 2013)

*Weltradeltour 2007 â2011 / 5 Kontinente / 48.000 km / Von Herzlichkeit bis Ãberfall*

*Teil 1 - Deutschlandbis Iran*

Beim Start unserer Weltradeltour waren wir zusammen schon 101 Jahre alt. Zum GlÃ¼ck war dies aber unseren Drahteseln egal. Wir hatten aber schon einige Radelerfahrungen aus vorher pedalten Touren. 2003 waren wir fÃ¼r 4 Wochen im Jemen unterwegs. Damals war radeln dort noch irgendwie mÃ¶glich. 2004 besuchten wir unseren Sohn in Sri Lanka. Er war selbst 2003 von Deutschland aus in die weite Welt per Radel gestartet. Gemeinsam pedalten wir fÃ¼r 4 Wochen durch die herrliche Tropeninsel. Erst Jahre spÃ¤ter reifte dann unser Entschluss die groÃe Radelwelttour selbst zu wagen. Wir wollten unseren Sohn, sozusagen am Ende der Welt besuchen. 2007 war es endlich so weit. Wir hatten Martin versprochen zu kommen, allerdings wÃ¼rde es etwas lÃ¤nger dauern, denn mit den RÃ¤dern zu Besuch bis nach Neuseeland, dauert halt etwas lÃ¤nger. Aus diesem Versprechen wurde dann letztendlich unsere 4 jÃ¤hrige Tour um die Welt.

Ein Fazit unserer Reise: ,,Bei all den Erlebnissen Ã¼ber die vier Jahre wurde uns immer bewusster, wie kurz unsere Zeit auf diesem Planeten ist und wie klein und unwichtig wir doch eigentlich sind. Zwei radelnde SandkÃ¶rner in Raum und Zeitâ¦ââ

Vorbereitung und Eingebung

2006 wurde uns klar: wir kÃ¶nnen noch sooft â wenn auch in der Regel so untypisch anders âUrlauben, ein schnelles Ende ist dabei leider immer in Sicht. Das wertvolle Gut Zeit war bei uns immer zu knapp bemessen. Wie viele Menschen auch, so vertrÃ¶steten wir uns gedanklich auf das noch ferne Rentenalter. Durch den frÃ¼hen Tod unserer VÃ¤ter wurde uns aber schnell bewusst, was mit erhofften TrÃ¤umen urplÃ¶tzlich geschehen kann. 

Eigentum verpflichtet! Wir verkauften viel von unseren geliebten Eigenheiten. Dies aber waren noch die kleinsten HÃ¼rden, denn nebenbei mussten wir noch mit unseren Arbeitgebern einiges abklÃ¤ren und, und und â¦.

Nach 6 Monaten war die unendlich erscheinende Liste abgearbeitet und die Reise konnte beginnen.

Einige Daten fÃ¼r die Technikfreunde:

Rahmen:Fort M2 26â CrMo4
Gabel: CroMo4 starr mit Ãsen
Steuerlager: FSA Orbit II XL industrie-
gelagert
Vorbau: ITM Road
LenkerbÃ¼gel: ITM Super Lux
SattelstÃ¼tze: ITM Patent
Bremsen/Bremshebel: Avid SD 7
Felgen: Mavic A 319 36 Loch
Reifen: Schwalbe Marathon 
50-559
SchlÃ¤uche: Conti AV + DV Adapter
Pedale: industriegelagert
Sattel: Brooks Flyer schwarz
Griffe: Ergon MR1
TrÃ¤ger: Tubus Logo
Lowrider: Tubus Tara
Auch wenn manches rustikal erscheint, wir waren zufrieden. Die LangzeitreiserÃ¤der sollten ja robust sein.








Europa

Vom thÃ¼ringischen Sonneberg aus ging es im April 2007 immer Richtung SÃ¼den. Die Donau war unser erstes Ziel. Diese begleiteten wir durch Bayern, Ãsterreich, die Slowakei, Ungarn, Serbien, Kroatien bis Bulgarien. Der Donauabschied in Bulgarien viel uns recht schwer, denn meist waren die Donauwege Radel-schÃ¶n, von Land zu Land lies auch der Muskelkater spÃ¼rbar nach und die LedersÃ¤ttel waren endlich eingeritten. Auch hatten wir endlich gelernt unseren Radelhaushalt in den Griff zu bekommen. Jedes Teil hatte nun seinen bestimmten Platz und das Auf- und Abbauen unserer LagerplÃ¤tze dauerte dann meist nur noch eine gute Stunde. 






Donauradweg





Chaoszelt

TÃ¼rkei

Fast drei Monate lieÃen wir uns fÃ¼r die TÃ¼rkei Zeit. Wir lernten recht schnell, dass die Zeit fÃ¼r uns ein wichtiger Faktor sein wird,denn erst ab der TÃ¼rkei fÃ¼hlten wir uns irgendwie frei und die Zeit an sich spielte keine treibende Rolle mehr. Auch hatten wir nun das GefÃ¼hl, jetzt kann uns niemand mehr zurÃ¼ckholen, wir sind in Asien angekommen. Nach Istanbul ging es mitten durch die herrliche TÃ¼rkei. Landschaften wie aus dem Bilderbuch,Karawansereien, SalzwÃ¼sten, Kappadokien, der Vansee und die meist netten Menschen, versÃ¼Ãten uns die tÃ¼rkischen Radelmonate. Besonders gut war es fÃ¼r uns in Kappadokien. Die Landschaft dort ist einmalig schÃ¶n. Wochen kÃ¶nnte man da verbringen. Die Visa fÃ¼r den Iran wurden in Erzurum besorgt. 10 Tage dauerte die Visageschichte. Diese Zeit nutzten wir aber sinnvoll zu einem Ausflug ans Schwarze Meer. Am biblischen Berg Ararat Ã¶ffneten die Iranis fÃ¼r uns dann abersehr unkompliziert das verschlossene Grenztor.






Geiler Platz bei Ã¼ber 35 Grad in der TÃ¼rkei





KurdenmÃ¤dchen

Iran
Auch wenn es oft schwer begreiflich erscheint, der Schurkenstaat Iran wurde fÃ¼r zwei Monate eines unserer angenehmsten RadellÃ¤nder. Unvergessen ist dabei die eigentlich unbeschreibliche Gastfreundschaft der Perser. Da Gi (Gisela) im Iran fÃ¼r 4 Wochen Zahnschmerzprobleme hatte, lernten wir auch viele ZahnÃ¤rzte kennen. Gi hÃ¤tte sicherlich darauf verzichten kÃ¶nnen, doch letztendlich brachten uns diese Zahnprobleme auch viele weitere ungeahnte Einsichten in ein absolut interessantes Land. Leider, vielleicht auch zum GlÃ¼ck, wurden uns die Visa fÃ¼rPakistan verweigert. So lernten wir auf der Strecke von Tabriz,  Esfahan Ã¼ber Bandare Bushehr nach Bandare Abbas auch noch die iranische KÃ¼ste am Persischen Golf kennen. Ãber 1000 km radelten wir immer am Golf entlang. In Bandare Abbas setzten wir mit einer FÃ¤hre in die Emirates Ã¼ber. Vorher besuchten wir noch die vorgelagerten Schmugglerinseln. Alles was es eigentlich im Iran nicht geben dÃ¼rfte ( Heineken-Bier, unsaubere Videos, leckeren Krimsekt,sÃ¼ffigen Whisky ) bzw. Mangelware ist (KÃ¼hlschrÃ¤nke, Autoreifen, TV â GerÃ¤te,ausgefallene Klamotten und, und â¦), findet in Nacht â und Nebelbootsschmuggeltouren von Arabien herÃ¼ber seinen Weg in den Iran. 






Esfahan




Vier Wochen Ã¼belste Zahnschmerzen.

Sollte es fÃ¼r manches Forumsmitglied etwas Freude bereiten,so werde ich, je nach Zeit, die weiteren Teilberichte einpflegen.

Bis dahin viele GrÃ¼Ãe von Wi + Gi     www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## RedOrbiter (3. September 2013)

@grenzenlos
Interessante und schön geschriebener Reisebericht. Ich hoffe es kommt noch mehr.
Danke.
cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grenzenlos (3. September 2013)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> @grenzenlos
> Interessante und schön geschriebener Reisebericht. Ich hoffe es kommt noch mehr.
> Danke.
> cu RedOrbiter
> www.Trail.ch


Danke!
So einmal die Woche werde ich was einstellen. Habe leider wenig Zeit und 4 Jahre da gibt es noch einiges zu berichten.
Gruß Wi grenzenlos


----------



## syscoblah (3. September 2013)

Nur zu mit den Berichten. Hab mir schon zuvor eure Seite angeschaut und angelesen, aber hier ist auch der richtige Platz


----------



## grenzenlos (4. September 2013)

syscoblah schrieb:


> Nur zu mit den Berichten. Hab mir schon zuvor eure Seite angeschaut und angelesen, aber hier ist auch der richtige Platz



OK, 1 x die Woche werde ich irgendwie schaffen. Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## ventizm (4. September 2013)

macht lust auf mehr. immer her damit!


----------



## grenzenlos (5. September 2013)

*Teil 2 zur Weltradeltour weiter mit*

Vereinigte Arabische Emirate

Die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate Ã¼berraschten mit wenigen klobigen aber durchaus interessanten Betonburgen in viel Sand. Das hÃ¶chste GebÃ¤ude der Welt war gerade am endstehen. Ein Reporter vom VAE â Fernseher wollte unbedingt viele Fragen von uns beantwortet haben. Die wichtigste fÃ¼r ihn war: Was esst und trinkt ihr denn, um diese Strapazen durchzuhalten? Unsere Antwort war: Wir essen und trinken was es in den jeweiligen LÃ¤ndern gibt. Dies konnte er absolut nicht verstehen. Wir denken, noch heute wÃ¼rde er liebend gerne in unsere Packtaschen rumwÃ¼hlen, in der Annahme, dort sind, dort mÃ¼ssen garantiert tausende von Wunderpillen versteckt sein.

Uns zog es aber alsbald Ã¼ber die WÃ¼stenstrecke Richtung Oman. Wir lieben die WÃ¼sten. Kamele, kleine Oasen, putzige Moscheen, leben wie die Beduinen, Sand, Sand,Sandâ¦. waren angesagt. Es waren sehr angenehme Tage und NÃ¤chte im ewigen Sand. Somit waren die nur 200 km bis zur Grenze fÃ¼r uns WÃ¼stenschÃ¶n. 







WÃ¼stenlager in den VAE




Unsere WÃ¼stenfreunde

Oman

Wir mussten zuerst nach Maskat radeln um die Visa fÃ¼r den Jemen zu besorgen. Dies war nicht so einfach, denn der Botschafter wollte uns keine Visa ausstellen. Erst als Gi ihn sprachlich auf Arabisch lange umgarnte, wurde er weich. 

Der Radelweg nach Maskat war einfach nur herrlich, denn die vorgelagerten GebirgszÃ¼ge garantieren absolute Abwechslung. HeiÃe Quellen, vertrÃ¤umte Oasen, Ã¼beraus nette Menschen, GebirgszÃ¼ge von Ã¼ber 3000 m HÃ¶he und WÃ¼sten soweit das Auge reicht, lieÃen die Tage wie im Radelflug vergehen. 

Von Maskat aus starteten wir Richtung Salalah. Ãber 1000 km ging es durch die WÃ¼ste Rub AlKhali (Leeres Viertel). Absolut wichtig war dabei immer Trinkwasser zu bunkern.Teilweise wogen unsere Last-Radel dann bis Ã¼ber 80 kg. 80 km vor Salalah ist mir die Hinterradfelge eingerissen. Die geschweiÃte Felge bin ich dann noch 3 Jahre Ã¼ber 30.000 km geradelt (die wurde erst auf der RÃ¼ckreise in Ãgypten ausgewechselt). Noch heute kÃ¶nnte ich den pakistanischen FelgenschweiÃer (es war seine erste Felge) kÃ¼ssen.

Die Radelzeit in der Rub al Khali selbst werden wir nie vergessen. Die HÃ¶chsttemperatur war 47 Grad. Wir haben uns trotzdem immer wohl gefÃ¼hlt.Wahrscheinlich muss man hierfÃ¼r WÃ¼sten absolut lieben und natÃ¼rlich auch kopfmÃ¤Ãig gut vorbereitet sein. 







GeschweiÃte Felge hielt noch 3 Jahre und 30.000 km

Von Salalah aus ging es Ã¼ber die Mondberge zur jemenitischen Grenze. Im letzten omanischen Dorf wurde uns immer wieder erklÃ¤rt, radelt ja nicht in den Jemen, dort sind alles Verbrecher, wenn ihr GlÃ¼ck habt, rauben die euch nur aus.





Strand in Salalah 




Wenn ihr GlÃ¼ck habt, rauben die euch nur aus!


Jemen



Nur mit viel Ãberzeugungskunst (Frauen schaffen halt fast alles) unsererseits hatte uns der jemenitische Botschafter in Maskat letztendlich die Visa fÃ¼r den Jemen ausgestellt. Wir mussten uns aber an bestimmte Abreden halten (Radeln war 2007 im Jemen nicht mehr mÃ¶glich). Wir mussten an einem bestimmten Tag am GrenzÃ¼bergang in den Mondbergen sein. 

Ein Freund holte uns fast an der Grenze mit dem Auto ab (die Abholung war auch Absprache mit dem Botschafter). Zum GlÃ¼ck kam der Freund wie erwartet aber spÃ¤ter. So konnten wir zumindest die ersten 70 km entlang der PiratenkÃ¼ste im Jemen radeln. Unvergessen sind dabei die unzÃ¤hligen MeeresschildkrÃ¶ten und unsere erste Ãbernachtung in einem Fischerdorf. Unser Nachtlager war auf dem Flachdachd er Dorfschule. 

FÃ¼r 3 Monate lebten wir dann in Sanaa. Dort gibt es wohl die schÃ¶nste Altstadt der Welt. Wir tauchten ein in dieses faszinierende Land, erlebten dabei Hochzeiten,Landschaften, Gastfreundschaft, Beerdigungen und unzÃ¤hliges mehr. 

Trotz vielfÃ¤ltiger BemÃ¼hungen bekamen wir keine SchiffsÃ¼berfahrt nach Indien. Der Abschied vom Jemen viel uns schwer, zÃ¤hlt er doch schon viele Jahre zu unseren LieblingslÃ¤ndern.







Wadi Dohan im Jemen




Im Gebirge bei Sanaa.


Indien



Indien wurde unser erstes Kulturschockland. Ãber Monate und tausende von Kilometern sogen wir all die Schockerlebnisse und Schockleckerbissen ein. Letztendlich entwickelte sich Indien fÃ¼r uns zur Hassliebe. Jederzeit wÃ¼rden wir Indien wieder bereisen, allerdings mÃ¼sste dies nicht mehr unbedingt mit den FahrrÃ¤dern sein, denn der StraÃenverkehr kann mÃ¶rderisch sein. Nur in SÃ¼dindien kehrte etwas Ruhe ein. Richtung Nepal begann die ewige Huperei und der quÃ¤lende KriegsstraÃenverkehr erneut. Indien kann echt verrÃ¼ckt sein! Indien kann abe rauch schÃ¶n sein! Unvergesslich ist die VielfÃ¤ltigkeit in diesem Land, leider auch die unvorstellbare Armut. Manches zermÃ¼rbt die Sinne. Manches gibt RÃ¤tse lauf. Martin hatte uns gewarnt. Seinen Rat, betrachtet die Inder als groÃe Kinder, konnten wir irgendwann beherzigen. Von da an lief vieles kopfmÃ¤Ãig einfacher. 







Indischer Lastentransporter




Taj Mahal bei Agra

Bis zum nÃ¤chsten Teil herrliche Radeltage wÃ¼nschen Wi + Gi    


GruÃ Wi www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## RedOrbiter (5. September 2013)

Wiederum herrliche Eindrücke. Danke.
cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## grenzenlos (6. September 2013)

Teil 3 zur Weltradeltour



Nepal



Nepal war für uns eine Überraschung, denn nach Indien tat uns die Ruhe gut. Was uns neben der grandiosen Bergwelt im Anapurnagebiet auch absolut faszinierte, war das Tiefland mit seinem Dschungel. Elefanten, Rinos und Krokos hatten wir im Nepal eigentlich nicht erwartet.






Elefantentreff

In den Bergen im Anapurnagebiet unternahmen wir eine Wanderung in Eigenregie. Erst auf über 3000 m wurde uns aber bewusst, weiter können wir nicht rauf. Unsere Ausrüstung war leider halt radelmäßig ausgelegt. Mit Badelatschen in den Nepalbergen war ja auch irgendwie skurril. 








In den Bergen


Im Nepal gibt es auch ein großes Völkergemisch. Stunden schaute ich mir die so unterschiedlichsten Gesichter an. Viele Geschichten verbergen sich da. Ganze Bücher würden sich ohne Langweiligkeit füllen lassen.








Sadus


Während unserer zweimonatigen Radelkilometer im Nepal waren gerade Wahlen. Die Maoisten hatten die Wahl gewonnen. Auch wenn Ausschreitungen befürchtet wurden, alles verlief sehr ruhig. Interessant für uns, die langen Schlangen vor den oftmals provisorischen Wahllokalen. Wohl weit über 90 Prozent nehmen da noch ihr Wahlrecht an. In Deutschland wird es so um die 60 Prozent sein.







Maoisten



Von der Hauptstadt aus wollten wir weiter in den Tibet. Leider war die Grenze in den Tibet für uns nicht machbar. Vor der Olympiade 2008 in China gab es wegen dem Aufstand im Tibet, im Vorfeld der Olympiade, keine Einreise über Land. Trotzdem sind wir bis an die tibetische Grenze geradelt. Dort stand der Wind günstig. So konnten wir wenigstens etwas Tibetluft schnuppern. Auf dem Rückweg sahen wir in weiter Ferne den Schneegipfel vom Mount Everest. Ein irgendwie erhabenes Gefühl.   



Thailand /Kambodscha



Von Bangkok radelten wir recht zügig zur Grenze von Kambodscha, denn die Regenzeit lag vor uns. In Kambodscha, ca. 100 km vor Siam Rep, erwischte uns der fast Dauerregen.Wir mussten lernen, dass dann wirklich nichts mehr radelmäßig geht. Um nach Siam Rep mit seinen so berühmten Tempel zu kommen, mussten wir ein Auto für unsere Schlammradel bemühen.







Schlammradel



In Siam Repüberlegten wir, wie wir wieder nach Thailand zurückkommen, denn Monate im Regenwollten wir uns nicht antun.  

Mit einem Boot ging es über einen See. Das Seegebiet war absolut interessant, denn dort gibt es noch Seenomaden. Der Junge mit der Schlange faszinierte mich. Ich hatte als Kind einen Hamster. Hatte mir die Oma geschenkt.







Schlangenjunge



In Batambang besichtigen wir die Mörderhöhle. Über 10.000 Kambodschaner wurde dort von den Roten Khmer umgebracht. Langsam beginnt man in Kambodscha die unglaubliche PolPot-Zeit aufzuarbeiten.







Mörderhöhle



Bedingt durch den vielem Regen, fiel leider unser Aufenthalt, im durchaus sehenswerten Kambodscha sehr Radel-knapp aus. Neben den berühmten Tempeln, war das so andere Essen am Wegesrand eine auch manchmal leckere Erfahrung (mehr für Gi). Von Fröschen über Spinnen bis zu unzähligen kleinen Krabblern reicht da das Angebot.







Krabbelessen



In Thailand erwarteten uns wieder Teerstraßen. Die Ostküste wollten wir runter pedalen. Doch davon wird es im nächsten Bericht etwas erzählt.



Bis dahinviele Grüße von Wi + Gi    www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## vx2200 (6. September 2013)

Phänomenal!
Bitte mehr davon!


----------



## grenzenlos (7. September 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Phänomenal!
> Bitte mehr davon!


Danke! Mehr gibt es nach dem Wochenende!
Bis dahin schön Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grenzenlos (9. September 2013)

Teil 4 - Weltradeltourweiter mit

Thailand

Vier Wochen radelten wir entlang der thailändischen Ostküste. Der Regen war weiterhin meist unser ständiger Begleiter, doch störte uns dies wenig da Asphalt unter unseren Reifen fast die Regel war.
Dabei schlafen wir die ersten 800 km immer im Zelt. Wunderschöne Plätze zwischen viel Dschungelgrün finden wir immer am Chinesischen Meer. Die Menschen sind nett und das Badewasser ist um die 30 Grad warm.






Wunderschöne Plätze finden wir

Speziell in Südthailand hat es uns besonders gut gefallen. Tourismus im Neckermannstil gibt es da zum Glück noch nicht, einfach Radel-genial. Einsame Buchten, Palmen soweit das Auge reicht und köstliches Straßenessen verschönerten die 1000 km bis zum Grenzfluss. Nur weit im Süden störten die Spannungen zwischen den Religionen etwas die kopfmäßige Radellust. 
Der Übergang vom buddhistischen zum islamischen Thailand vollzieht sich langsam. Statt schöner goldener Tempel sind hübsche Minarette unverkennbar. 






Im Norden ist Thailand hauptsächlich Buddhistisch






und im Süden Islamisch

Aber egal mit welcher Religionsgruppe wir ins Gespräch kamen, verstanden haben wir uns mit allen prächtig. 
In Amphoe Tak Bai setzten wir mit einem Boot über den Grenzfluss nach Malaysia.


Malaysia

Malaysia war ein weiteres Überraschungsland. Wir hatten nicht erwartet, dass Alt und Neu fast harmonisch im Einklang nebeneinander funktioniert. Obwohl Malaysia muslimisch geprägt ist, erlebten wir die Fahrradlandesmeisterschaften in ungeahnter Vielfalt, denn die recht vielen Frauenteams gaben den Meisterschaften so richtigen Pepp. 
Neben Tagen am Meer, verbrachten wir auch Tage im Dschungel. Beim See Chini leben die malaysischen Ureinwohner. Noch heute benutzen die Orang Asli zur Jagd das Blasrohr mit vergifteten Pfeilen. Der See wird von den Ureinwohnern nur Schlangensee genannt. Es soll dort viele und auch gefährliche Schlangen geben. Auch ein Seeungeheuer mit Schlangenkopf soll in einer Höhle wohnen.






Lager am warmen Meer

Die Schlangen und das Seeungeheuer waren für uns kein Problem. Ein wirkliches Problem waren die vielen Feuerameisen. Nur einmal hatte ich vergessen das Zelt exakt zu verschließen. Dies wird mir im Dschungel nie mehr passieren, denn wir hatten eine echt feurige Nacht.






und Tage im Dschungel

In Kuala Lumpur lecken wir die Dschungelwunden. Dies war recht einfach, denn Kuala ist eine sehr angenehme Hauptstadt. Der Kontrast zwischen den alten Vierteln und der Moderne ist unglaublich reizend. Die alten Viertel sind ein Feuerwerk aus Farben, Gerüchen, auch multikultureller Vielfalt und kleiner Betrügereien. Wo sonst bekommt man an jeder Ecke ,,echte,, Rolex-Uhren schon für 100 Dollar angeboten.






Chinesmarkt in der Altstadt

Die Petronas Towers überblicken all die Schönheiten von Kuala Lumpur. Über 400 Meter schauen die Türme gen Himmel.






Petronas bei Nacht 

Bis zu den nächsten Eindrücken bedanken sich 

gi  +wi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## grenzenlos (10. September 2013)

*Weltradeltour  weiter bis Singapur*

Indonesien / Sumatra

In Dumai schieben wir die RÃ¤der vom Schiff aufs Land. Viele Tage brauchen wir bis zum Tobasee. Meist radeln wir durch bezaubernde Dschungelgebiete.






Reisfelder am Dschungelrand

StÃ¤ndig rufen uns die Bewohner zu. Mister, Mister klingt es aus viel GrÃ¼n, aus HÃ¶fen, aus Fenstern und von den Reisfeldern.






Mister, Mister wir haben eine Fahrradeule

Die Radel-MÃ¼hen lohnen sich, denn noch immer ist der Tobasee ein Geheimtipp. Die Samosirinsel gleicht einem Tropentraum im 100 km langen See. Wir beziehen in der kleinen Ortschaft Tuk Tuk ein Holzhaus im Batak-Stil. Es sieht aus wie ein auf den Kopf gestelltes Fischerboot. VieleTage verbringen wir hier, sozusagen ist Radelpause angesagt.






Wir lieben unser Batakhaus

Auf der Insel gab es vor nicht allzu langer Zeit noch Kannibalen. GeisterbeschwÃ¶rungen gibt es heute noch. 
Wir bestaunen Schmetterlinge so groÃ wie unsere HandflÃ¤chen, erleben eine Inselhochzeit und besteigen Vulkanberge. Viele Abende genieÃen wir aber einfach nur unser kleines Tropenparadies auf Zeit. Drei Palmen stehen im knietiefen Wasser vor unserem Batak-Haus. Oft spiegelt sich der Mond zwischen ihren StÃ¤mmen.






SchÃ¶ne Aussicht

Tage spÃ¤ter, und nach vielen weiteren Radkilometern, warten wir wieder auf eine FÃ¤hre. Sie soll uns nach Singapur schippern.


Singapur

Der Stadtstaat ist ja nur 20 mal 40 km groÃ.






Kulturschock-HochhÃ¤user

So erradeln wir zwangsweise nur sehr kurze Strecken. Zwangsweise steht auch fÃ¼r die vielen Verbote und unfreundlichen Radelschilder. 






Bei Nichtbeachtung so um die 500 Euronen!

Sofort wird uns auch klar, Singapur ist ein Mikrokosmos der Kulturen, ein moderner asiatischer Kulturschock, ein reiches Land. Es ist bereits Ende November und wir bestaunen, belÃ¤cheln und bewundern einige dieser Konsumtempel im vollen Weihnachtsrausch. Das internationale Flugdrehkreuz bietet alles, was man so braucht, was man glaubt zu brauchen, und was man nicht braucht.






Was man braucht? Was man nicht braucht? Was manglaubt zu brauchen?

Alle internationalen Modefirmen, Uhrenhersteller von Ruf und ElektrogerÃ¤tehersteller sind vor Ort â und diese wollen nur eines: nÃ¤mlich unter allen UmstÃ¤nden verkaufen, verkaufen und nochmals verkaufen. Sogar die Liebe im islamisch geprÃ¤gten Singapur muss dafÃ¼r ein TÃ¤nzchen vorfÃ¼hren.






TÃ¤nzchen der besonderen Art

Der Konsumrausch nervt uns recht ordentlich. Singapur ist die reichste Region in ganz SÃ¼dostasien. Singapur ist deshalb auch nicht billig. 49 Euro berappen wir fÃ¼r ein Zimmer. Nach nur 3 Tagen wollen wir raus. Wir sehnen uns nach nur kurzer Zeit wieder nach Einfachheit, Ruhe, Freiheit und unbebaute Landschaften. Der Kulturschock Singapur, sitzt nachIndien, Kambodscha und Sumatra einfach zu tief.
Singapur mag uns verzeihen. Vielleicht schauen wir irgendwann genauer hin?

Wir freuen uns umso mehr auf Australien. 
Ob Australien unsere WÃ¼nsche erfÃ¼llt, beschreibeich im nÃ¤chsten Teil.

Bis dahin GrÃ¼Ãe von Wi + Gi


----------



## grenzenlos (12. September 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit

Australien

Martin (unser Sohn) hatte uns gewarnt, Australien zur Sommerzeit, von Nord nach Süd zu beradeln. Die Alten können ja aber nicht hören, also haben wir es zumindest versucht. Von Darwin aus wollten wir bis Sydney pedalen (so um die 6.000 km). Kurz vor Alice Spring kam die Rache. Den Stuart Highway darf man einfach nicht unterschätzen. Gi hatte einabsolutes Tief (ist irgendwie noch untertrieben). Es ging für einige Tagenichts mehr.






Den Stuart Highway sollte Mann und Frau nichtunterschätzen!

Besonders hat uns der dschungelartige Nordenfasziniert. Ob Wasserfälle, Krokoflüsse, Heiße Quellen, alles war eigenartig schön.






Bei Krokoflüssen immer 1 Auge aufmachen!

Das einzige was uns in Australien negativ aufgefallen war, war der versteckte und unversteckte Rassismus gegenüber den Ureinwohnern. Rassismus gibt es leider weltweit. Australien ist da keine Ausnahme.
Am Ayers Rock wurde uns innig bewusst, wie schön Australien ist und wie leider auch oft auf Kosten der Aborigine diese Schönheit vermarktet wird. 






Ayers Rock

Der Stuart Highway und die Küstenverbindung von Melbourne bis Sidney, war trotz vieler Radelmühen, eine weitere positive Erfahrung unserer langen Tour. Neben Krokodilen, Fledermäusen, Giftfröschen, Wellensittiche, Papageien, Kängurus, Wallabys, Spinnen, Landschaften wie aus dem Bilderbuch und Millionen von Fliegen, bekamen wir auch was ganz putziges zusehen. Viele Stunden verbrachten wir mit den überaus drolligen Koalas in unberührter Natur. 






Einfach putzig!

Erst in Sidney holt uns das normale Leben wieder ein. Wir besteigen einen Luxuskahn nach Neuseeland. 11 Tage schippern wir damit bis Auckland. In dieserZeit versuchen wir all die schönen Australiengedanken zu verarbeiten. Nur manchmal werden diese unterbrochen, denn wir sind unheimlich aufgeregt. Nach vielen Jahren der Trennung, nach fast 24 tausend Radelkilometern in knapp zwei Jahren, erwartet uns unser Sohn in Auckland. Unser Versprechen, Martin mit den Radeln zu besuchen, rückt täglich näher. Wir können es kaum erwarten.






Bei der Oper von Sidney ist unser Schiff nachAuckland.

Bis Neuseeland
viele Grüße von
Wi + Gi


----------



## ventizm (12. September 2013)

einfach nur sprachlos


----------



## Pilatus (12. September 2013)

Wow!
Danke für die Berichte!


----------



## grenzenlos (14. September 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> einfach nur sprachlos


Danke für die netten Worte. Am Wochenanfang geht es mit der Tour weiter.
Wünsche schönes Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grenzenlos (14. September 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wow!
> Danke für die Berichte!


Bitte!
Macht mir ja auch Freude!


----------



## gavia64 (14. September 2013)

Wunderschoner Bericht!!


----------



## grenzenlos (15. September 2013)

gavia64 schrieb:


> Wunderschoner Bericht!!


Danke! Wochenanfang finde ich Zeit für nächste Teile.


----------



## grenzenlos (16. September 2013)

Weltradeltour 4 Jahre /sozusagen Halbzeit in


Neuseeland

Es nieselt leicht im ,,Land der langen weißen Wolke. Doch das stört uns nicht. Vier lange Jahre haben wir uns nicht gesehen. Jetzt soll es endlich so weit sein. Lange liegen wir uns in den Armen. Küsse fliegen hin und her. Die Sehnsüchte sind Wirklichkeit geworden. Es ist geschafft. 
Was vor zwei Jahren irgendwie halb im Ernstdurch die Telefonmuschel kroch, ist eingehalten. Um die 2 Jahre und 24.000Radelkilometer liegen hinter uns. Wir sind echt da!
Piha ist die neue Heimat von Martin und seiner Frau. Es liegt eine Autostunde von Auckland entfernt. Ein Tausendseelendorf vor der Westküste  wie hingezaubert in den Bergen und am langen Strand.
Knapp ein Jahr wohnen Dana und Martin nun schon auf einem Grundstück am Berg. Die Hütte ist klein, aber umgeben von viel Pihagrün.






Die Hütte ist klein.






Aber umgeben von viel Neuseelandgrün.

Erst 2 Jahre später ziehen sie in ein richtiges Holzhaus um. Dies mit berauschender Aussicht auf den Pihastrand. Die Mühen haben sich gelohnt.






Nach 2 Jahren endlich eine Dusche und Toilette im Haus mit Aussicht.

2 Monate bleiben wir in Neuseeland. Natürlich schauen wir uns einiges gemeinsam an. Neuseeland überrascht uns mit viel Natur,einer bezaubernden Tierwelt und überaus netten Inselbewohnern.






Unser Freund auf Zeit.

Nach zwei Monaten nehmen wir Abschied mit überholten Fahrrädern. Dabei hoffen wir, dass Martins und Danas Zukunftsträume in Erfüllung gehen. Beim Abschied will uns Martin noch unbedingt etwas sagen. Ihr werdet Oma und Opa. In etwa sieben Monaten ist es soweit. Sieben Monate später erblickt Leilani das Licht der Welt. 
Wir sind da schon lange in Südamerika unterwegs.Radelnd sind wir da überaus großelternstolz.


Von Südamerika erzähle ich aber erst im nächstenTeil ein wenig.




Mit Martin habe ich die Räder flott gewienert für Südamerika!












Einiges war zu tun und zu putzen.


Noch eine kleine Bitte!

Was mich nämlich selbst mal interessieren würde, kennt vielleicht jemand vom Forum (sind ja viele Weltenbummler dabei) unseren Sohn von irgendeiner Begegnung unterwegs? 
Es macht uns immer Freude mit Bekannten/Freundenvon Martin in Kontakt zu treten.
Er ist 2003 mit dem Fahrrad bis Malaysia geradelt. Er war auch lange in Indien. Hat Indien beradelt. War auch mit einemMotorrad in Indien unterwegs und auch mit einem Segelschiff von Indien nachThailand.
Er war auch für gut 6 Monate auf der Dschunke von den Thüringer Weltumradlern/Abenteurern Brümmer und Glöckner.






Martin auf der Dschunke.

Die Dschunkentour führte Martin von Thailand,Sri Lanka, Indien, Oman, Jemen, Ostküste Afrika (da lernte er seine Fraukennen) bis nach Ägypten. 
Da er nicht zurück mit nach Deutschland mit der Dschunke segeln wollte, ging es zurück nach Indien. Anschließend war er längere Zeit in Südostasien unterwegs. Danach lebte er für gut ein Jahr in Australien. Seit 2008 lebt er nun in Neuseeland. Mittlerweile hat er 2 Kinder und in Piha ein kleines Baugeschäft. Da arbeiten auch manchmal Langzeitreisende/Neuseelandentdecker für kurze Zeit bei Martin. 
Sollte sich jemand erinnern, dann einfachmelden. Danke! Kann natürlich auch über PN sein.







Der Möwe gleich, fliegen wir nach Südamerika.

Bis dahin
liebe Grüße von Wi + Gi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## Suedlicht (16. September 2013)

einfach toll!! Von A-Z!!


----------



## grenzenlos (17. September 2013)

Danke + von A bis Z geht bald weiter!


----------



## grenzenlos (18. September 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit

Chile 

Wir sind noch keine Stunde in Santiago de Chile, da stellt Gi fest, die Stadt ist schön. Habe ich mir anders vorgestellt. Freunde der Stadt Paris werden es mir verzeihen, denn ich muss gestehen, in Paris war ich noch nie  und somit ist mir erlaubt, Santiago in die ,,Stadt der Liebe umzutaufen. Denn noch nie habe ich so viele Menschen beim Küssen gesehen.






Kussengel

Ob Jung oder Alt, man scheint unheimlich gerne zu küssen, richtig verliebt zu küssen, und kein Platz scheint dafür ungeeignet. Dieser Umstand macht uns die Stadt nicht unangenehmer, denn Santiago versprüht Lebensfreude, Herzlichkeit und Gastfreundschaft. 
Auch haben wir nicht erwartet, so viele Radelfreunde anzutreffen.






Radelfreunde in Santiago

Nach einer Woche zieht es uns aber weiter. Wir wollen noch vor dem ersten Schnee über die Anden. Es wird höchste Zeit. Als wir schließlich Richtung Berge pedalen, rufe ich Gi zu. Wenn du eine alte Frau mit lila Haaren siehst, recke die Faust nach oben und halte unbedingt an!
Warum?
Vielleicht ist es Margot Honecker (Honecker war Ministerin in der DDR)? Die ist doch mit ihren lila Haaren und dem Erich nach Santiago abgehauen.
Margot sehen wir nicht. Dafür sehen wir nur noch Berge, Berge, Berge.
Mein auserwählter Pass über die Anden war schon vor langer Zeit ein Inkapfad.Tagelang sehen wir die schneebedeckten Gipfel immer im Osten.
An der Steilstraßenstrecke treffen wir Armando. Wir sind Gast auf seinem Grundstück. Beim letzten Glas Wein erzählt uns Armando von seinem Traum. 
Ein, zwei Jahre auf den Rücken meiner Pferde stelle ich mir gut vor. 
Bis Brasilien reicht sein Traum!






Armando hat einen Traum. Mit seinen Pferden will er bis Brasilien reiten!

Drei Tage noch quälen wir uns rauf. Nur ganz selten pedalen wir wirklich.Schieben ist Tagesgeschäft. 30 Haarnadelkurven zähle ich am Stück. Es kommt der Moment, wo man sich alle hundert Meter fragt, warum tue ich mir das nur an? Gi klagt über Kopfschmerzen und nervt ständig mit der Frage, wann geht es denn endlich wieder runter?






30 Haarnadelkurven zähle ich am Stück

Erst nach dem Tunnel Cristo Redentor auf 3185 m wird der Pass im Kopf greifbar,spürbar. Die Grenze zu Argentinien kann nicht mehr weit sein. 
Die letzte kalte chilenische Zeltnacht verbringen wir an einem wildromantischen Gletschersee.
Wir freuen uns in dieser sehr, sehr kalten Nacht auf die Abfahrt, auf wärmere Nächte und die argentinische Pampa. 






Wildromantischer Kaltsee




Bergstraßenbilder über die Anden 1






Straße 2







Straße 3


Bis zu den nächsten Berichtzeilen und Bildchen
Grüße Wi + Gi     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## Skwal (18. September 2013)

Der Wahnsinn!
Ich beneide euch um eure Freiheit im Kopf so etwas einfach zu machen!
Toller Bericht.


----------



## gavia64 (18. September 2013)

Einfach toll!!!


----------



## grenzenlos (19. September 2013)

Skwal schrieb:


> Der Wahnsinn!
> Ich beneide euch um eure Freiheit im Kopf so etwas einfach zu machen!
> Toller Bericht.



Danke für die netten Worte.
Ja, Freiheit im Kopf gehört ordentlich dazu, um zu starten. Wenn man dann unterwegs ist, beruhigen sich die Aufregungen von vorher. Komischerweise ist dann die Rückkehr nach 4 Jahren, vom Kopf her, weit problematischer. Man mag einfach nicht mehr zurück! und plant schon wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grenzenlos (20. September 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit 

Argentinien

Die Abfahrt vom Bergpass hat es zu Beginn gewaltig in sich. Viele km fällt die Straße Angst einflößend ab. 71 km/h zeigt mein Tacho an. Neuer Rekord!
Nur wenige km weiter radeln wir in Sichtweitedes Cerro Aconcagua. Er bringt es auf stolze 6962 Höhenmeter. Über eine Stunde schauen wir Berg. Die Luft ist klar. Gi atmet wieder besser. Alles passt. Unvergessliche Bilder speichern wir.







Noch viele km sausen wir abwärts.


Gi ist happy! Es geht lange abwärts.

Vor Mendoza bleiben wir für 2 Nächte an einem See. Wir tanken Sonne, baden im herrlich klaren Wasser und schauen kindergleich immer wieder zu den Andenbergen hoch. 






2 Nächte am herrlichen See.

Über Mendoza und Tafi del Valle wollen wir bis Salta in Nordargentinien radeln. Über 1600 km liegen vor uns. Die Route hat 3 Vorteile: Wir werden gut 1000 km durch die Pampa pedalen, sehen linkerhand immer die Anden, dann kommen ein paar Berge und Salta ist greifbar. Und: DasZusammenspiel zwischen Pampa und Anden macht mich happy.
Die Pampastraße hat einen weiteren Vorteil. Wir sehen schon am Morgen wer uns am Abend entgegenkommt.






Wir sehen schon am Morgen wer uns am Abendentgegenkommt.

Auf den letzten 600 km geht es wieder die Berge hoch. Auf 3040 m überqueren wir einen der vielen Pässe. Dabei sehen wir die ersten Alpakas und können in der Ferne Tafi del Valle erblicken. Nebelfelder ziehen auf. Als wir vom Nebel flüchten, staunen wir mächtig: Kakteen, wie wir sie bisher nur von Bildern kannten, säumen hundertfach unseren Weg.






Unser erstes Alpaka.






Wir staunen mächtig: Echt große Kakteen...

Die letzten km bis Salta sind ein Schluchtentraum. Alles wirkt verzaubert, still und manchmal auch ausgegraben wie aus uralter Zeit. Kein Wunder, denn in den Schluchten wurden die ältesten Dinosaurierknochen ausgebuddelt. 






Schluchtentraum!

Nach gut einem Monat treffen wir in Salta ein. Ich will unbedingt nochmal die Anden hoch. Für Gi der lange erhoffte Grund endlich mal im fernen Deutschland nach über 2 Jahren nach ihrer Mutter zu schauen. Für 10 Tage fliegt sie übers große Wasser. 
Ich schraube mich dafür die Berge hoch. Es wird die Tour in die Wolken, die Tour der Leiden und die Tour der Freuden. Ich ringen ach Luft, bin kaputt und doch glücklich. 4080 Meter Höhe zeigt mir der Schriftzug auf einem verrosteten Schild. Der Abra Blankapass ist geschafft.






Die Luft wird knapp auf 4080 m.

In San Antonio miete ich mich in einer kleinen Pension ein. Bei meinen Radelausflügen quäle ich mich auf 4800 m. Viel Sonne, Salzseen, Alpakas, der schneebedeckte Nevado de Acay und die Gewissheit, dass sich meine kleine Heizquelle im kleinen Zimmer auf Dauerbetrieb geschalte habe, versüßen mir die kalten Höhentage.






Alpakas sind wie ich, sie brauchen wenig Sauerstoff





Küche oder was am Wegesrand?

Sehr schnell wird mir in der Höhe bewusst, dass dies nichts für Gi wäre. Einfach zu wenig Luft für ihre Lungen, ihr Gehirn. Schon öfters hatte sie ab 3000 m echte Kopfwehprobleme. Wir hatten uns vor der großen Tour vorgenommen, gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen soll uns in guten und in schlechten Zeiten begleiten. 

Da Bolivien und Peru nicht unbedingt Flachländer sind, mache ich Gi nach meiner Bergrückkehr in Salta den Vorschlag, die Räder in Salta zu lassen und mit Bus und per Anhalter die zwei Bergländer zu erkunden. Gi stimmt wegen der zu erwartenden Kopfschmerzen natürlich zu. 
Ob Bolivien nun auch für Radelfreunde per Auto OK ist, davon berichte ich etwas näher aber erst im nächsten Teil.

Bis dahin schöne Grüße,
Wi + Gi       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## grenzenlos (23. September 2013)

Welttour weiter mit

Bolivien

Unser Schrottbus â er bringt uns in acht Stunden auf grausamster Schotterpiste bis Uyuni â ist nicht beheizt. Wie denn auch, beim Anblick vom Fahrerhaus wird mir einiges klar, fÃ¤llt mir auch sofort mein TÃF â Mensch in Deutschland ein. Der hÃ¤tte echt seinen SpaÃ, Freude und einige graue Haare mehr. 






Beim Anblick vom Fahrerhaus wird mir einiges klar!

Es ist wirklich kalt â denken wir. Doch in Uyuni bekommen wir mit: es geht noch kÃ¤lter! Der Nachtfrost ist fÃ¼r uns fast tÃ¶dlich. Und auch im Billighotel macht nicht die kleinste Heizquelle die KÃ¤lte ertrÃ¤glicher. Es ist Ende Juni, somit Winterzeit in diesen Breiten. Die Durchschnittstemperatur fÃ¼r das Nest am Rande des Altiplano auf 3700 Metern HÃ¶he wird mit 5 Grad angegeben. 21 Grad minus sind es am Abend. Wir halten die EskimonÃ¤chte irgendwie aus. Warum wolltest du in diesen KÃ¼hlschrank Wi? 
Wirst du morgen sehen Gi.
Was wir sehen ist Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigend. Von der,,Fischerinselââ aus blicken wir Ã¼ber den grÃ¶Ãten Salzsee der Erde, den Salarde Uyuni. 






Von der Fischerinsel aus ...

Zwischen riesigen Kakteen hindurch schauen wir auf einen Vulkanberg, der weit, sehr weit entfernt am Rande dieses schneeweiÃen Fleckens Erde liegt. Und eines wird uns klar: Der Salzsee ist neben dem KÃ¤ltehoch unser Naturhoch in Uyuni.






Blick Ã¼ber viel Salz

Mit dem nÃ¤chsten Schrottbus quÃ¤len wir uns nach La Paz. Auch in La Paz ist es Hundekalt.






Hundekalt in La Paz.

Die Stadt liegt in einem gigantischen Kessel. Bei der Abfahrt wird mir schnell klar, die Stadt verdient mehrere Tage. Fast 1000 HÃ¶henmeter schieben sich die KesselrÃ¤nder nach oben. Kreisrund kleben die backsteinroten und oft unendlich verschachtelten HÃ¤user an den HÃ¤ngen. Der Kesselrand wird von den vier mÃ¤chtigen Gipfeln des Illimani (6439 m) beherrscht, er ist nicht nur der zweithÃ¶chste Berg Boliviens, sondern auch das unÃ¼bersehbare Wahrzeichen von La Paz.






La Paz mit Hausberg

An einem Tag lassen wir uns bis zur HÃ¼tte vom Club Andino auf 5300 Meter fahren. Stunden bin ich unterwegs um auf ca. 6000 Meter hochzusteigen. Das Wetter ist prima, meine Kondition auch. Ich verspÃ¼re kaum MÃ¼hen. Die Aussicht macht mich glÃ¼cklich. 






Club Andino

Erst am Abend wird mir bewusst, dass ich noch nie auf knapp 6000 Meter war. Ich fÃ¼hlte mich vogelfrei. Es war mir auch egal ob es nun 6000 m waren oder etwas darunter. Die HÃ¶henmarke war mir nicht wichtig. Das GefÃ¼hl den Wolken sehr nah zu sein war dafÃ¼r unbeschreiblich schÃ¶n.






Ich fÃ¼hlte mich vogelfrei

In La Paz selbst gibt es tÃ¤glich was Neues zu entdecken. Ganze StraÃenzÃ¼ge gleichen einem arabischen Basar. Wir durchstreifen auch die Gassen der Wahrsager und Wunderheiler, eine Aufreihung unzÃ¤hliger HÃ¼tten. Diese sind vollgestopft mit CocablÃ¤ttern, Salben, Tabletten, Cocapulver, Vogelfedern, ausgestopften Schlangen, Tierpfoten, Tigerfellen, HolzspÃ¤nen, billigen Gipsfiguren, geraspelten Wurzeln, KÃ¤fern, WÃ¤sserchen in allen Farben, LamafÃ¶ten und Sachen, die wir einfach nicht entrÃ¤tseln kÃ¶nnen.






LamafÃ¶ten in WunderheilerhÃ¼tte

Aber egal, wo wir uns am Kesselrand befinden, es gibt immer einen Blick nach unten. La Paz hat viel zu bieten. Wenn die Sonne untergeht, schieben sich ihre letzten wÃ¤rmenden Sonnenstrahlen nach oben und der Rand erstrahlt fÃ¼r kurze Zeit in herrlich gelben und rÃ¶tlichen TÃ¶nen. SpÃ¤testens dann wird es Zeit, den Kesselrand zu verlassen, denn La Paz soll zur Nachtzeit nicht ungefÃ¤hrlich sein. 

In Copacabana am Titicaca-See lassen wir die Zeit in Bolivien sehr langsam ausklingen. Die Ortschaft bereitet uns viel Freude. Viele Wanderungen, AusflÃ¼ge auf dem See und Erkundung so mancher Kirchlein in Copacabana sind angesagt. 






Aussicht auf Copacabana

Da wo die Sonne untergeht ist der Titicaca noch lange nicht zu Ende. Peru wartet schon auf uns.
Doch davon berichte ich erst im nÃ¤chsten Teil.






Der Sonnenuntergang zeigt uns den weiteren Weg

Bis dahin GrÃ¼Ãe von Wi + Gi www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## koenig_hirsch (24. September 2013)

Hallo Wi + Gi,

eine beneidenswerte Tour - ich bin begeistert von den Bildern, Geschichten und Eurem Mut, Euch so einen Traum zu erfüllen.

Nach dem medial aufgeblasenen und etwas unglücklichen Auftakt einer ähnlichen (geplanten!) Tour zweier Jungspunde (auch hier im Forum aktiv gewesen, aber mittlerweile in der Versenkung verschwunden) ein wohltuend unaufgeregter Reisebericht, der sich auf's Wesentliche konzentriert. Toll.

Danke dafür! Ich schaue regelmäßig hier hinein und lese gern mit.

Sport frei - K_H


----------



## kordesh (24. September 2013)

Erstmal danke für den Reisebericht! Wirklich tolle Bilder und gut geschrieben! Eine Frage ist mir beim Lesen direkt in den Sinn gekommen:



> ...Viele km fällt die Straße Angst einflößend ab. 71 km/h zeigt mein Tacho an...
> Noch viele km sausen wir abwärts.



Wie halten eigentlich Naben sowas aus? Werden die heiß? Kein Plan, ob die Frage ein wenig "dumm" ist, aber ich habe keine Ahnung und irgendwie brannte mir die Frage auf der Zunge.


----------



## grenzenlos (25. September 2013)

koenig_hirsch schrieb:


> Nach dem medial aufgeblasenen und etwas unglücklichen Auftakt einer ähnlichen (geplanten!) Tour zweier Jungspunde (auch hier im Forum aktiv gewesen, aber mittlerweile in der Versenkung verschwunden) ein wohltuend unaufgeregter Reisebericht, der sich auf's Wesentliche konzentriert. Toll.
> 
> Danke dafür! Ich schaue regelmäßig hier hinein und lese gern mit.
> 
> Sport frei - K_H


Danke für die netten Sätze. 
Die Jungspunde habe ich natürlich auch verfolgt. Ich hätte ihnen einen Rundumerfolg gegönnt, doch war auch mir schnell klar, dass dies kaum klappen wird. 
Unser Sohn ist mit 23 Jahren (2003) mit seiner Freundin auch mit dem Fahrrad weg. Werbung und Vermarktung wollten sie nicht. Ihre Meinung war: Früchte sollte man erst ernten, wenn die reif sind. Ich denke noch heute, war eine kluge Entscheidung. 
Sie sind zusammen von Deutschland bis Neuseeland geradelt. Übrigens geschah dies ohne Flieger. Alles per Radel und wo nötig mit Schiff. Die reifen Früchte haben sie dann trotzdem nicht geerntet. Es gab wichtigeres. Heute lebt er glücklich in Neuseeland. Jeder ist zum Glück irgendwie anders. Wäre ja sonst langweilig. Wichtig erscheint mir dabei nur, jeder sollte sich in seiner Haut dann auch happy fühlen.
Übrigens war auch für uns, vor unserer längeren Tour klar, wir machen die Tour für uns. Es sollte unser kleines Abenteuer werden. Die Vorteile für uns waren: Unabhängigkeit, Freiheit und sehr wichtig für uns, somit keinerlei Zeitdruck. Erst jetzt lassen wir Interessierte durch Vorträge oder das Buch daran teilhaben. Auch dies war vorher so nicht geplant. 

Sport frei + immer genügend Zeit zur Erfüllung der Träume , wünschen Dir Wi + Gi


----------



## grenzenlos (25. September 2013)

kordesh schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für den Reisebericht! Wirklich tolle Bilder und gut geschrieben! Eine Frage ist mir beim Lesen direkt in den Sinn gekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> Wie halten eigentlich Naben sowas aus? Werden die heiß? Kein Plan, ob die Frage ein wenig "dumm" ist, aber ich habe keine Ahnung und irgendwie brannte mir die Frage auf der Zunge.



Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht. Muss aber auch gleich gestehen, ich kann die Frage nicht allumfassend beantworten. Die rasanten Abfahrten selbst waren ja recht selten und die Geschwindigkeiten dabei schon aus Sicherheitsgründen meist weit niedriger. Kann nur schreiben, die Nabe lebt noch immer. Sie hat nun bereits über 60 Tausend km hinter sich und dies ohne jegliche Notoperation. Ich habe auch nie an die Nabe nach einer Abfahrt gefühlt, ob die nun wirklich heiß wurde. Für mich war/ist mein Radel ein Lastenesel. Muss aber auch gleich schreiben, ich habe das Eselchen durchaus ins Herz geschlossen. 
Vielleicht hat ja ein Technikfreund hier im Forum zur Heißfrage eine Erklärung


----------



## grenzenlos (25. September 2013)

Welttour weiter mit

Peru

In Pune am Titicacasee finden wir ein hervorragendes Sonnenscheinzimmer für einige Tage. Die relativ große Stadt liegt an einer weiten Bucht. Zwei hohe Berge versperren die Sicht nach Westen. Steigt man aber die Gassen hinauf, so eröffnet sich ein schöner Blick über den See. Was dabei sofort auffällt, ist der breite Schilfgürtel in der Bucht. 






Blick von Pune mit Betonkondor auf den See

Dort leben die Seenomaden. Natürlich ist schnell klar, dass wir uns die schwimmenden Inseln und die Schilfboote ansehen werden. Unser Fazit: Alles durchaus interessant, doch was die Inka nie geschafft haben, nämlich die Seenomaden zu unterwerfen, der Massentourismus hat es hinbekommen. Die Seenomaden haben sich dem globalen Geschäft unterworfen.






Seenomadeninsel

All der Touristenrummel regt uns etwas auf. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass uns einfach nur die Radel fehlen, die angenehme Ruhe fehlt uns.
Viele Tage später kommen wir in Cabanaconde auf 3300 Metern Höhe zu unserem Frieden mit Peru. Die Ortschaft liegt an einer wunderschönen Schlucht (Colca Canyon). Hier kann man seinem Wandertrieb nachgeben und mit etwas Glück auch Kondore sehen.






Colca Schlucht

An einem Tag wandern wir die Schlucht hinunter.






Schluchtengrund

So um die Tausend Meter runter und so um dieTausend wieder rauf. Wir sind fix und fertig an diesem speziellen Wandertag. 






Wir treffen Schluchtenaufsteiger...

...doch Kondore sehen wir nicht.

Am nächsten Tag  wir sind noch immer irgendwie fertig  hängen wir einfach nur ab. Keine hundert Meter laufen wir am Stück. Bei einem dieser kurzen Fertig-Spaziergänge sehen wir zwei von den gewaltigen Vögeln in weiter Ferne. Der Andenkondor bringt es auf unglaubliche 3,20 Meter Flügelspannweite.






Ruhetag mit Hoffnung auf einen Kondor

Gerade als wir wieder zum Dorf zurück laufen wollen, ruft mir Gi zu: Dreh dich schnell um! Da kommt ein ganz großer direkt auf uns zugeflogen.
Ich blicke durch den Sucher meiner Kamera, drücke auf den Auslöser und höre dabei den Wind durch sein Federkleid rauschen. 






gewaltiges Gefühl

Es ist ein überaus gewaltiges Gefühl von leider nur wenigen Sekunden. Nur Momente später ist er am Rand der Schlucht gegenüber zwischen Felsvorsprüngen verschwunden.

Wir überlegen noch die Touristenhochburg Cusco zu besuchen. Wir müssen aber nicht lange nachdenken, wie unsere Reise weitergehen soll, denn die Busfahrer nehmen uns die Entscheidung ab. ,,Streik heißt das Zauberwort. Kein Bus fährt mehr.
Bis nach La Paz schlagen wir uns per Anhalter durch. Die Sehnsucht nach unseren Stahlrössern ist dabei groß . In Bolivien besteigen wir wieder die rollenden Schrottbusse. Die Heizungswärme ersetzt oft ein wärmespendendes Tier.






Schäfchenheizung

Nach knapp 2 Monaten Bolivien und Peru treffen wir wieder in Salta ein. Die Auto - Bustouren durch beide Länder war eine weitere lohnenswerte Erfahrung. Besonders haben uns die Wanderungen in den Bergen gefallen. Ein Bild von diesen bitterarmen Ländern wird mir dabei nie aus dem Kopf gehen. Es ist eine wunderschöne Zeichnung. Der Junge darauf erinnert mich ständig an ein Lied aus längst vergangener Zeit. ,,Der Indiojunge von Peru, der will Leben so wie Du, war, denke ich, der Titelname. 






Eine wunderschöne Zeichnung erinnert mich

In Salta bekommen wir die uns traurig erscheinenden Radel zurück. Die Entscheidung, die beiden Bergländer nicht mit den Radeln zu erkunden, war für uns richtig. Doch nun brennen wir wieder aufweitere lange, interessante Radelstrecken. 

Im nächsten Teil erzähle ich davon. 
Bis dahin viele Grüße von Wi + Gi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## grenzenlos (30. September 2013)

*Weltradeltour weiter mit*

Brasilien 1 (bis Rio)

Die Frau des ehemaligen US- Präsidenten Franklin D. Roosevelt soll beim Anblick der Iguazu-Wasserfälle gesagt haben: Poor Niagara! (Arme Niagarafälle)

Ich kann ihr nur Recht geben, denn die größten Wasserfälle der Erde sind wohl auch tatsächlich die schönsten. Auf einer Breite von 2,7 Kilometer rauschen dieWassermassen in 255 Einzelfällen bis zu 82 Meter in die Tiefe.





Stürzende Wassermassen

Die stürzenden Wassermassen, deren weithin hörbares Brüllen, das Dschungelgrün, die weißen Wolken, der blaue Himmel, die Millionen von Wassertröpfchen und gigantische Regenbögen gleichen in ihrem Zusammenspiel einer einzigartigen Naturinszenierung.

Nach viel Wasserfallwasser, pedalen wir über unendlich erscheinende grüne Hügelketten immer Richtung Osten. So mancher Flusslauf muss dabei überquert werden.






So mancher Flusslauf muss durchquert werden

Wir fühlen uns wohl, denn die Sonne begleitet uns mit ihrer nun endlich wieder heißen Strahlenwucht. Nur die vielen Moskitos nerven zeitweise arg. 

Abgekämpft erreichen wir nach gut 2 Wochen den Atlantik. Um die 8000 Kilometer Küste kann Brasilien sein eigen nennen. Bei dieser Länge ist natürlich Vielfältigkeit angesagt. Unser Radelweg führt uns der Küste entlang immer nördlich. Da an der brasilianischen Küste alles möglich ist, erleben wir sehr oft den Traum aller Radelfreunde. Es gibt nämlich viele Strände, die sehr gut zu beradeln sind. Uns überraschen auch die oftmals schönen Küstenortschaften. 






Herrliche Küstenorte

Von Ortschaft zu Ortschaft, von Strandabschnitt zu Strandabschnitt, von Flüsschen zu Flüsschen, fressen unsere Räder Kilometer für Kilometer.






Strandradeln

Immer von rechts spielen dabei die Wellen im Wind. Von links verneigen sich die Dünen und vereinzelte Palmen scheinen uns zu grüßen. Oft suchen wir uns am Abend einen Lagerplatz zwischen spielenden Wellen und grüßenden Palmen. 

Wochen später treffen wir in Rio ein.






Copacabana 

Da wir einige Zeit in Rio verweilen, erfüllen wir weit mehr als das übliche,,Pflichtprogramm``. 





Christos der Erlöser, wirkt wie ein Leuchtturm über der Stadt

Was bleibt von Rio in meinem Kopf hängen?

Für mich ist Rio eine Stadt unter Strom, unter Starkstrom. Sie riecht gut, sie stinkt, sie ist supermodern und doch auch vergammelt, sie ist liebenswert und betrügerisch, frisch gestrichen und angefault, sie ist verriegelt und doch 24 Stunden offen, sie ist verfressen und schreit gleichzeitig vor Hunger, sie ist versoffen und gewaltbereit, sie ist überschwänglich und gastfreundlich, sie ist naiv und raffiniert, sie ist durchaus eine Stadt zum Verlieben, doch zu verdanken hat sie dies hauptsächlich der unglaublich schönen Landschaft.






Armut






Spassmensch






Verspieltes Rio






Landschaftlich schönes Rio

Da Brasiliengroß ist, pedalen wir erst im nächsten Teil bis zum Amazonas weiter.

Bis dahinalles Gute von Wi www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## grenzenlos (2. Oktober 2013)

*Weltradeltour weiter mit *

*Brasilien (2) *

Im Norden von Brasilien ist es für uns wirklich angenehmer, stellen wir gemeinsam fest.Tausend Kilometer Küste, hunderte Kilometer Strandradeln, tausend KilometerZuckerrohr, tausend Kilometer Dschungel, tausend Kilometer Pampa und tausend Kilometer Freundlichkeit, scherze ich. Dabei blicken wir in Belem (hier trifft der Amazonas aufs Meer) auf den Amazonas. 

Die letzten Wochen von Rio bis zum Amazonas bleiben unvergessen. Besonders prägend war wieder die Strandradelei. 






Strandradeln

Unvergessen bleiben auch all die netten Küstenorte. Bilderbuchansichten machen sich da sehr breit.






Strandansichten

Speziell in Rio hat uns der Unterschied von Arm und Reich mächtig irritiert. Im Norden ist vieles sozial verträglicher für unsere Köpfe.

Wir wollen weiter nach Manaus. Natürlich ist hier nichts mit Radeln. Wir brauchen ein Schiff.

Das Amazonasgebiet sprengt alle Vorstellungen. Halb Europa passt hier spielend rein. 3600 Flusskilometer bringt uns der Seelenverkäuferkahn stromaufwärts. Die Bewegungsfreiheit während der 6 Bootstage ist ziemlich eingeschränkt. 





Hängemattenabteil

Die Freizeitkulisse bildet halt in diesem Fall der Fluss, der so berühmte Amazonas. Man stellt schnell fest, der Fluss an sich ist allemal so manches Übelchen wert. So verbringen wir viele, viele Stunden an Deck und schauen in die Landschaft. Neben dieser täglichen Abwechslung gibt es bis Manaus sechs Zwischenstopps. Allerdings ist es uns nur ein Mal möglich, für 3 Stunden von Bord zu huschen. In dieser Spring-von-Bord-Ortschaft steigen ein Großteil der Goldsucher und weitere Männer mit Adlerblick aus. Es sind meist recht zwielichtige Gestalten. Ein Teil der Särge könnte hier eigentlich mit von Bord genommen werden, denn die Sterbe- und Mordrate ist in diesem Gebiet ausgesprochen hoch ,flüstere ich Gi zu. 





Särge begleiten uns

Zwei Drittel der der Tour liegen da bereits hinter uns. Und genau in dieser Ortschaft steigen dann auch keine Damen vom horizontalen Gewerbe mehr zu. Es lohnt sicheinfach nicht mehr. Die Goldjungs und Adlerblickjungs sind ja von Bord.

Von Manaus aus erforschen wir für einige Tage den Dschungel an einem Nebenarm des Amazonas. 

Ein Indianer ist uns dabei behilflich. Er zeigt uns die Schönheiten und Gefahren der``Grünen Hölle``.

Wir leben für Tage am Fluss.





Tage am Fluss

Wir sind begeistert, denn unser Dschungelführer ist ein absoluter Glücksgriff. Wir lernen unheimlich viel. 

Ist die Spinne giftig?





Ja sie ist giftig.

Wo gibt es sauberes Trinkwasser? In ganz bestimmten Lianen ist reichlich sauberes und kühles Trinkwasser, ist die Antwort. Wie funktioniert das? Einfach mit derMachete einen halben Meter absäbeln und trinken.






Köstliches Dschungellianenwasser





Filtersystem in der Liane

Georg ist sein Name. Ein komischer Name für einen Indianer. Ist uns aber egal, denn Georg ist genial. So nebenbei spricht er auch 7 Sprachen. Er zeigt uns den Wasserfilter in den Lianen. Wir sind begeistert und trinken unheimlich viel Lianenwasser.

Am letztenAbend sitzen wir im Kanu. Georg will uns zeigen, wie man in der Dunkelheit Krokodile mit den Händen fangen kann. Georg schafft alles. Nach nur einer Stunde hält er das erste Kroko in den Händen. 





Unser Krokofänger

Am nächsten Morgen verzichte ich auf mein schon gewohntes Morgenbad im Fluss, denn unsereTour soll ja weiter gehen. 



Doch davonberichte ich dann erst im nächsten Teil.

Bis dahinviele Grüße von Wi + Gi grenzenlos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabeteuer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (2. Oktober 2013)

Wahnsinn...


----------



## thof (2. Oktober 2013)

"Grenzenlos" geil


----------



## gavia64 (3. Oktober 2013)

Einfach nur schon!!


----------



## grenzenlos (5. Oktober 2013)

gavia64 schrieb:


> Einfach nur schon!!



 @thof
 @Pilatus
Danke für die netten Worte! Geht bald weiter!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Oktober 2013)

Dein Bericht ist wirklich der Hammer! Eurem Sohn habt ihr ja anscheinend auch die Reiselust in die Wiege gelegt. Beneidenswert, wenn man sich wirklich von den Verpflichtungen loslösen kann und so einen Trip durchzieht! Unsereins denkt ja schon bei 6 oder 7 Wochen Urlaub, das sei was Besonderes.


----------



## grenzenlos (5. Oktober 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Dein Bericht ist wirklich der Hammer! Eurem Sohn habt ihr ja anscheinend auch die Reiselust in die Wiege gelegt. Beneidenswert, wenn man sich wirklich von den Verpflichtungen loslösen kann und so einen Trip durchzieht! Unsereins denkt ja schon bei 6 oder 7 Wochen Urlaub, das sei was Besonderes.


Danke für die netten Worte, Pfadfinderin!
Ja, die Lösung von den Verpflichtungen ist schwierig. Doch nach einigen Wochen verblassen diese. Die Rückkehr nach Jahren ist dann weit schwieriger. Früher hatten wir auch immer ''nur'' 4 Wochen am Stück. Auch dies war schön, doch der Drang nach mehr, nahm einfach absolut zu.
Ja, unser Sohn hat viel von uns angenommen. Waren wohl die andersartigen Urlaubsgschichten mit Schuld. 
Übrigens war er auch schon Tauchlehrer (Südostasien) und Surflehrer (Australien und Neuseeland). Will damit nur schreiben, habe dein Profil gelesen . Wir selbst, tauchen auch sehr gerne. Die Welt ist zum Glück noch immer sehr bunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grenzenlos (6. Oktober 2013)

*Weltradeltour weiter mit*

*Panama*

Panama-Stadt hatten wir uns nicht so modern vorgestellt.






Panama modern

Wir nächtigen während unserer Tage in Panama-Stadt natürlich nicht im modernen Centrum. Wie üblich in Großstädten, suchen wir ein billiges Quartier in der Altstadt. Volltreffer!

Unser Hotel ist das älteste der Stadt. Es hat gut 95 Jahre in den Mauern und entstand zu Zeiten des Kanalbaus. Es gibt einen schönen Innenhof mit Brunnen.
Doch aus den goldigen Wasserhähnen fließt schon lange kein Tropfen mehr. 
Dafür ist unsere Aussicht auf unsere Gasse um so interessanter. Holzhaus drängt sich da anHolzhaus. Es ist noch immer ein Viertel der Armen.





Ausblick auf unsere Straße

Als wir das Viertel nach Tagen radelnd verlassen wollen, schaffen wir nur einen Straßenzug. Ein Polizeiauto versperrt uns den Weg. Wo wollt ihr hin, werden wir gefragt. Zur Panamericana.

Nach nur 2 Kilometer sind wir auf deren Asphalt. Das Polizeiauto begleitet uns im ersten Gang. Durchs offene Fenster schaut dabei die Mündung einer Maschinenpistole. Wir sollen aufpassen, wird uns gesagt. Gi macht sich leichte Sorgen.

Am Stadtausgang überqueren wir die Brücke an der Kanalausfahrt. Dort erwartet uns eine Straßensperre. Die vermummten Kerle sind filmreif bewaffnet. Sie kontrollieren gerade einen schäbigen Bus. Dabei sind sie nicht zimperlich. Die Lautstärke ihrer Befehle wirken verwirrend auf uns. Wenig später sind wir allein auf der Panamericana. 





Die berühmt-berüchtigte

Gi hat ihreSprache wieder erlangt. Ich habe kein gutes Gefühl, sagt sie. Ich will sie beruhigen. Die Panamericana ist die Hauptschmuggelroute für allerlei Trogen. Die Kerle tun nur ihren Job. Sie sehen zwar nicht unbedingt so aus, doch sicherlich sind es nette Burschen, zumindest meistens
Ich denke, Panama ist in Wirklichkeit ganz anders. Meine Gefühle sind gut.
Die nächsten Tage geben mir Recht. Und so, wie ich zum Glück Recht behalte, so ändern sich auch Gis Gefühle zu diesem Land. Viele Tage flitzen wir auf der berühmt-berüchtigten Straße entlang. Keine Bewaffneten und auch kein Berg versperren uns den Weg. Es lässt sich prima radeln. So schaffen wir an manchen Tagen um die 100 km. Dabei machen wir noch Abstecher zum Pazifik für längere Pausen. Jeden aber auch wirklich jeden Nachmittag fängt es zu regnen an. Wir schlafen an der Strecke im Zelt, in netten kleinen Hotels, auf dem Grundstück einer Kirche und finden sogar einen Campingplatz.

Manchmal suchen wir uns auch einen Platz im Dschungel. 





Dschungellagerplatzsuche

Ideal ist es immer, wenn ein Fluss in der Nähe ist. Flüsse benutzen wir immer für Pausen, zur Abkühlung und Körperpflege. 





Flusspause 

Die Strecke bis zur Grenze überrascht uns immer wieder mit viel Dschungelgrün. 





Viel Dschungelgrün

So manche Blume gleicht einem Wunder. 





Blumenwunder

Fasziniert sind wir von der Farbenpracht der Tukane.





Tukan 

Nach knapp zwei Wochen warten wir geschlagene 2 Stunden auf unsere Ausreisestempel. Was wir da noch nicht wissen, unser nächstes Radelland wird ein ganz besonderes für uns werden.





Die Warterei wird sich lohnen



Vom herrlichen Costa Rica berichte ich aber erst im nächsten Teil.



Bis dahin viele Grüße von Wi + Gi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## grenzenlos (7. Oktober 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit 

Costa Rica

Costa wird für uns ein Naturleckerbissen. Schon die kleine Denise zeigt uns am ersten Tag ihren weitläufigen Dschungelgarten. Zum Abschied zeigt sie uns noch was ganz besonderes. Sie hat zwei Hundeföten für die Ewigkeit aufbewahrt. Denis strahlt dabei unendlich viel Kinderstolz aus.





Die stolze Denise

Uns sind natürlich lebende Tiere trotzdem lieber. Wir radeln entlang der Westküste immer Richtung Norden. Wir merken sehr schnell, das wird ein gutes Radelland. Tageverbringen wir am Meer. Noch nie haben wir so viele Papageien gesehen. Sie begleiten uns in Schwärmen. Genau wie wir scheinen sie das Meer zu lieben. Zwischen sehr viel Wasser halten wir es sehr lange aus.





Zwischen viel Wasser

An einzelnen Flussläufen treffen wir immer wieder auf Krokos. Aus sicherer Entfernung bestaunen wir Urgetüme. Über 5 Meter sind sie lang. Stunden kann ich sie beobachten ohne Langweile. Gi lässt mich leider, oder vielleicht auch zum Glück, nicht näher ran, denn das Flussufer ist sehr schlammig und somit eine echte Gefahr. 





Krokos

Die Krokoszeigen uns den Weg zum nächsten Ziel. Flussaufwärts geht es in die Berge. Tage später erblicken wir den Arenal. Den aktivsten Vulkan im Land, den Arenal, wollen wir unbedingt anradeln. Er ist 1670 Meter hoch. Seit 1968 fließt regelmäßig Lava von seinen Hängen ins Tal. Der Weg dorthin ist mühsam, denn über 1100 Höhenmeter müssen wir bis zu seinem Fuß pedalen. Wenn Pisten geradelt werden, ist eine Großreinigung am Abend Pflicht.





Schlammreifen

Überqueren wir jedoch kleine Bäche, dann ist die Reinigung der Radel ein Kinderspiel.





Radelreinigung

Wir selbst baden oft bei heißen Quellen. Diese gibt es entlang der Strecke sehr oft. Den Eintritt in die Thermalbäder sparen wir uns, denn so mancher Bach und Flüsschen wird von den Quellen gespeist. Dort baden die Einheimischen und natürlich auch wir sehr freudig kostenlos.

In der Nähe vom Vulkan gönnen wir uns Luxus. Wir mieten ein Traumzimmer mit Aussicht. 





Traumzimmer mit Aussicht

Die Gegend um den Vulkan ist einzigartig schön. Wir verlieben uns regelrecht ins viele Grün mit all seinen wunderbaren Rätzeln.






Viel Dschungelgrün

Wanderung folgt auf Wanderung. Und jede Wanderung lässt uns staunen.


Über all diese Schönheiten ragt der erhabene Vulkanberg. Wir können uns nicht sattsehen.






Vulkan Arenal

Unser Radelmonat in Costa ist leider bald um. 3 Tagesetappen brauchen wir bis in dieHauptstadt San Jose. Doch bevor uns die Hauptstadt schluckt, besuchen wir noch den Hausvulkan der Hauptstadt. Hier qualmt es uns mächtig um die Ohren. Der Vulkan selbst schluckt uns nicht.





Hausbergvulkan

Wir freuen uns darüber, denn Kuba soll unser nächstes Radelziel werden.

Costa selbst wird eines unserer Lieblingsländer. Ein Monat und um die 1000 Radelkilometer waren uns fast zu wenig. Ein Wiedersehen treibt uns schon lange um. 



PS: Costa ist wirklich echt schön. Naturleckerbissen erster Güte! Speziell auch fürWanderer sehr zu empfehlen!

Nächste Woche können wir dann zusammen in Kuba eine Radelrunde drehen. Es gibt für euch dabei garantiert keinen Muskelkater.



Bis dahin noch schöne Tage und 



Grüße von Wi+ Gi     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## grenzenlos (8. Oktober 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit

Kuba

Fidel Castro, Schweinebucht, Zigarren, Trauminsel, Kalter Krieg, Palmen und Che Guevara, spukt es mir bei den Gedanken zu Kuba ständig in meinen Kopf herum. Wir beziehen für 3 Tage das Hotel Lincoln. Es wurde 1926 als zweites Hotel in Havanna erbaut. Zwischen Frühstück und Abendbrot erkunden wir die berühmte Stadt. 
Woran mag es liegen, dass die Menschen hier so wenig lächeln, fragt mich Gi. Erst viel später finden wir darauf eine Antwort.
Im Altstadtviertel treffen wir täglich den Rotsternzigarrenmann. Auch er lächelt nie.





Rotsternzigarrenmann

Er wünscht uns aber viel Freude für unsere Radelrundtour auf Kuba. Die Freude vergeht uns die ersten Radeltage, denn es macht uns absolut Mühe die so notwendigen Kalorien in Form von Nahrung aufzutreiben. Die Tropeninsel scheint kein Nahrungsmittelpardies zu sein. Wir halten ständig Ausschau nach irgendwelchen Läden. 





Ausschau nach Läden

Doch schnell begreifen wir, da wo eine Schlange Menschen steht, da ist auch ein Laden. Zum Glück gibt es dann wirklich immer irgendwas. Irgendwas ist in der Regel Brot, Zucker, Mehl, Reis, Bohnen, Zigaretten und sonderbarerweise immer reichlich Schnaps. Für uns ein zusätzliches Problem, was verkauft man uns denn außer Brot von den Leckereien? Sofern man uns dann - von Laden zu Laden rechtunterschiedlich - etwas ohne Bezugsschein (viele Sachen gibt es nur auf Bezugsschein) verkauft, ist es zumindest unheimlich billig. Wir gewöhnen uns Häppchenweise an den real existierenden Sozialismus. 





Dorfladen





Leergähnende Regale

Auf unseren knapp 1000 Radelkilometer lernen wir aber auch die Schönheiten der Insel kennen. Diese sind hauptsächlich in der Nähe von den Touristenhochburgen gruppiert. Noch nie haben wir so unterschiedliches Meeresblau erlebt. DieStrände sind genial. Auch schimpft dort kein Tourist über Nahrungsmittelknappheit. Fidels Urlauberwirtschaftspolitik seis gedankt.





Herrlich Blautöne

Von der Nordküste zur Südküste überqueren wir wildromantische Berglandschaften. In dieser Gegend sind Tiere oftmals das einzige Transportmittel. Was uns noch auffällt? Auch wenn die Menschen in den Bergdörfern oft noch ärmer dran sind, sie lächeln weit öfter als die Städter. Dies tut uns gut. So manche Freundschaft schließen wir dabei. Auf so manchem Grundstück dürfen wir unserZelt aufschlagen.





Wir sind gerührt

An einem Morgen bringen uns sogar Pioniere den Morgenkaffee ans Zelt. Wir sind nur noch gerührt. 
Wir vergleichen Kuba immer wieder mit der ehemaligen DDR. Wir stellen schnell fest, die Ehemalige war ein Mercedes, Kuba im Vergleich dazu ein uralter Trabant.
Gedankenversunkentreffen wir wieder in Havanna ein. So mancher Oldtimer kreuzt dabei unseren Radelweg.





Oldtimer

Vom Lincoln schauen wir wieder über die Stadt. Kuba war irgendwie gestrig spannend. 





Blick über die Stadt

Ich frage Gi, war Kuba nun ein Karibiktraum?

,,Eine tropische Insel, auf der es für die eigenen Bewohner kein Obst gibt, ist ein Alptraum. Für einen Pauschaltouristen, der die wenigen Früchte im Hotel vorgesetzt bekommt, das herrlich blaue Meer sorglos genießen kann und von Brotmarken und Milchrationen nichts erfährt, für den kann Kuba ein Karibiktraum sein. Dabei blättert Gi in einer der Hochglanzbroschüren. Fröhliche Kubaner lächeln uns daraus an.



Wir fliegen rüber nach Afrika. Es wird unser nächster Radelkontinent. Wir freuen uns auf Afrika. Was wird uns, der unter Radlern bekannte, härteste Kontinent bringen? Davon berichte ich im nächsten Teil.



Bis dahin viele Grüße

von wi +Gi           
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## powderJO (9. Oktober 2013)

geil. bin echt platt und begeistert.


----------



## grenzenlos (10. Oktober 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> geil. bin echt platt und begeistert.


Danke!
Deine Seiten finde ich auch prima. Super!
Bericht geht in den nächsten Tagen weiter.


----------



## Bruederchen (10. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön. 

Nur, warum schlagt ihr wieder in Deutschland die Zelte auf?


----------



## grenzenlos (10. Oktober 2013)

Bruederchen schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> 
> Nur, warum schlagt ihr wieder in Deutschland die Zelte auf?


Mann und Frau muss wieder etwas Geld verdienen, sich auch um die Eltern kümmern und um die Enkelchen. Auch gab es einige andere Dinge in D. zu regeln. Die Frage ist aber durchaus berechtigt, denn die ''Rückeingliederung'' funktioniert nicht so recht. Der Tourstart war recht einfach, die Rückkehr weit schwieriger. Da wir schon gut 2 Jahre wieder hier sind, gab es genug Zeit für erneute Fernwehgedanken. Wir werden, sofern alles klappt, ab Frühjahr 2014 erneut versuchen unsere Fernwehträume zu befriedigen. Können es kaum erwarten.


----------



## ventizm (10. Oktober 2013)

ich wünsche euch dass es klappt.


----------



## grenzenlos (10. Oktober 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> ich wünsche euch dass es klappt.


Danke!


----------



## grenzenlos (10. Oktober 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit 

Ãgypten

In Kairo besorgen wir uns neue PÃ¤sse. Unsere sind randvoll. Randvoll in randleer umzuwandeln, kostet Zeit, Nerven und viel, viel Geld. So lernen wir aber ausgiebig Kairo kennen. Wir riechen in viele Armutsecken und beradeln auch zwangsweise immer wieder die Viertel der Reichen, denn da befindet sich natÃ¼rlich auch die Botschaft zur Neupasserlangung. Eine gute Woche dauert der HÃ¼rdenlauf zwischen Arm und Reich.






Reiches Kairo





Armes Kairo

Nach gut 2 Wochen pedalen wir endlich auf dem lÃ¶chrigen Teerband in die WÃ¼ste. Das wÃ¼ste Teerband soll uns bis Luxor den Weg weisen. 

Wir lieben die WÃ¼ste. Zu unserer Liebe gehÃ¶rt aber auch die Demut. Nur damit, mit Liebeund auch Hingabe zu diesen ungewÃ¶hnlichen und starken Landschaftsformen, ist solch ein Vorhaben Ã¼berhaupt machbar. 21 Tage WÃ¼stenradeln und WÃ¼stenschieben liegen auf ca. 1500 km vor uns.





Liebe und Demut gehÃ¶ren zum WÃ¼stenschieben

Logistisch ist die Strecke nicht unbedingt leicht, doch durchaus erlebenswert, denn einige Oasen, teilweise sogar mit heiÃenQuellen gesegnet, liegen recht gut verteilt am langen Weg. Nur zwei Mal sind um die 250 Kilometer ohne jegliche Ansiedlung zu Ã¼berbrÃ¼cken. 





Liebe und Demut gehÃ¶ren zum WÃ¼stenradeln

Es ist Januar, somit in den NÃ¤chten WÃ¼stenkalt. Doch Gi hat eine wÃ¤rmende Idee. Sie erfindet die Gi-Zeltbodenheizung. Den Beduinen gleich, nutzen wir die WÃ¤rme unserer Feuerstellen. Die Feuerstelle wird mit viel Sand abgedeckt und darauf kommt immer unser Zelt. Nach anfÃ¤nglichen Problemchen funktioniert die Zeltbodenheizung genial. 





Vorbereitung fÃ¼r die Zeltbodenheizung

Wir durchradeln die ,,Schwarze WÃ¼steââ. Doch der absolute Hammer ist fÃ¼r uns die,,WeiÃe WÃ¼steââ. Wir schweben da regelrecht in die Schneewittchensenke, beradeln mit viel Anmut das helle Tuch der SchÃ¶nen und erreichen nach unzÃ¤hligen Kilometern den HÃ¶hepunkt in dieser ,,WeiÃen WÃ¼steââ. Es sind bizarre Gebilde aus weiÃem Kalkstein. Die von Wind, Sturm und seltenem Regen geformten SchÃ¶nheiten wirken wie Ã¼berdimensionierte Regenschirme, Steinpilze oder Fabelwesen. Wir sind einfach nur noch happy. 







WeiÃe WÃ¼ste

Nach Wochen von Anstrengungen und GlÃ¼cksgefÃ¼hlen ist Luxor greifbar. Es wird auch Zeit, denn Gi braucht unbedingt neue SchÃ¼hchen und die RÃ¤der verlangen nach neuem Flickzeug gegen die vielen Dornen am Wegesrand.






Gi braucht unbedingt neue SchÃ¼hchen





DornenlÃ¶cherproblem

In Luxor erhandeln wir zwei Tickets fÃ¼r ein Boot bis Aswan. 

Tage spÃ¤ter bekommen wir â wir sind fast geschockt â nach wirklich nur 15 Minuten unsere Visa im Sudanesischen Konsulat von Aswan in unsere jungfrÃ¤ulichen PÃ¤sse gestempelt.

Doch noch fÃ¼nf weitere Tage mÃ¼ssen wir auf die FÃ¤hre Ã¼ber den Nassersee warten. Aswan macht uns die Warterei aber sehr leicht. FÃ¼nf Tage wandern oder pedalen wir durch die herrliche Gegend. 






Blick auf Aswan

Nach fast 2 Monaten in Ãgypten bekommen wir unser Abschiedsgeschenk. Von der FÃ¤hre aus bestaunen wir in den Morgenstunden Abu Simbel. 






Abu Simbel vom Boot aus

Vier Stunden spÃ¤ter legt unser Boot in Wadi Halfa an. Wir sind unheimlich aufgeregt, denn im Sudan waren wir noch nie. Von einigen SudaneindrÃ¼cken berichte ich aber erst im nÃ¤chsten Teil.

Bis dahin viele GrÃ¼Ãe von Wi + Gi     www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kordesh (10. Oktober 2013)

> Randvoll in randleer umzuwandeln, kostet Zeit, Nerven und viel, viel Geld



Wenn du schon mit dem Geld anfängst, frag ich doch mal einfach weiter. Was kostet so eine Reise eigentlich im Ganzen? Das würde mich mal interessieren. Wie viel habt ihr in Hotels übernachtet? So ca. in Prozent ausgedrückt. 
Was habt ihr während der Reise noch in die Räder investiert (Teile, Aufrüstung?)? 
Was habt ihr ca. im Ganzen für Transporte wie die Fähre und Flüge usw. ausgegeben?



> Sie erfindet die Gi-Zeltbodenheizung. Den Beduinen gleich, nutzen wir die Wärme unserer Feuerstellen. Die Feuerstelle wird mit viel Sand abgedeckt und darauf kommt immer unser Zelt.



GENIAL!!!


----------



## gavia64 (11. Oktober 2013)

grenzenlos schrieb:


> Mann und Frau muss wieder etwas Geld verdienen, sich auch um die Eltern kümmern und um die Enkelchen. Auch gab es einige andere Dinge in D. zu regeln. Die Frage ist aber durchaus berechtigt, denn die ''Rückeingliederung'' funktioniert nicht so recht. Der Tourstart war recht einfach, die Rückkehr weit schwieriger. Da wir schon gut 2 Jahre wieder hier sind, gab es genug Zeit für erneute Fernwehgedanken. Wir werden, sofern alles klappt, ab Frühjahr 2014 erneut versuchen unsere Fernwehträume zu befriedigen. Können es kaum erwarten.



Dass glaub ich und alles Gute!!!


----------



## grenzenlos (11. Oktober 2013)

kordesh schrieb:


> Wenn du schon mit dem Geld anfÃ¤ngst, frag ich doch mal einfach weiter. Was kostet so eine Reise eigentlich im Ganzen? Das wÃ¼rde mich mal interessieren. Wie viel habt ihr in Hotels Ã¼bernachtet? So ca. in Prozent ausgedrÃ¼ckt.
> Was habt ihr wÃ¤hrend der Reise noch in die RÃ¤der investiert (Teile, AufrÃ¼stung?)?
> Was habt ihr ca. im Ganzen fÃ¼r Transporte wie die FÃ¤hre und FlÃ¼ge usw. ausgegeben?
> 
> ...


Mit randvoll/randleer waren eigentlich die neuen PÃ¤sse in Kairo gemeint, denn die waren echt teuer (je um die 150â¬). 
Habe fÃ¼r alle anderen Posten kein Buch gefÃ¼hrt. Versuche trotzdem kurz zu antworten.
Im Durchschnitt ist uns die Tour pro Tag auf gut 20â¬ (fÃ¼r 2 Personen) gekommen. Da war dann alles mit drin. Es gibt viele MÃ¶glichkeiten um die Kosten niedrig zu halten. Zum Beispiel deine Frage nach Zelt bzw. Hotels.
So um die 70 % haben wir im Zelt gelÃ¼mmelt, also kostenlos da nicht auf Camping. Ca 20 Prozent waren wir in Hotels. Allerdings ist der Ausdruck Hotel durch Billigunterkunft zu ersetzen. Unsere Preisklasse war da um 1 Euro bis max. 7/8 Euro. Nur sehr selten hatten wir wirklich was teures. Teuer ist dann so um die 20â¬
Das Problem bei solch einer Tour ist die Zeit. Hat man Zeitdruck, dann wird es Stress und Stress erzeugt Zeitfehler, somit auch Fehler beim Geld-ausgeben.  Dies gilt besonders beim suchen fÃ¼r eventuelle FlÃ¼ge, Schiff, Hotel und so.
Wir haben auch meist selbst gekocht. Ich besonders gut Kaffee. 
Wir hatten auch das GlÃ¼ck viel bei gastfreundlichen Leuten zu Ã¼bernachten.
Auch lebten wir fÃ¼r 2 Monate bei unserem Sohn in Neuseeland. Neuseeland ist eigentlich nicht billig. Konnte dort auch etwas arbeiten. 
Wir sind nach MÃ¶glichkeit in billigen LÃ¤ndern lÃ¤nger geblieben. In teuren LÃ¤ndern haben wir einen Zahn zugelegt. 
Ach ja, wichtig ist auch immer die Region. In groÃen StÃ¤dten ist es teuer. In der WÃ¼ste (Pampa usw.) gibt es keinen/selten einen Laden. NatÃ¼rlich macht es nur Sinn, wenn man z.B. WÃ¼sten auch wirklich liebt. Mag man StÃ¤dte, so kostet es halt mehr.
Wir haben Radler getroffen, die lagen pro Person unter 10 Euro Tagesschnitt. Wir haben aber auch Radler getroffen die lagen bei unendlich mehr. Es ist auch immer eine Einstellung. Wichtig erscheint mir, man muss sich hauptsÃ¤chlich wohl fÃ¼hlen. Wir haben gelernt, in der Einfachheit liegt oft ein groÃer Segen.
FÃ¼r 4 Jahre war die Investition unterwegs fÃ¼r die FahrrÃ¤der erstaunlich niedrig. 
Felge schweiÃen im Oman keine 5 Euro.
2 Speichen gewechselt.
2 Ersatzketten in Neuseeland gekauft. Keine 20 â¬. Unser Sohn kennt sich da aus.
Reifen hatten wir Schwalbe. Waren echt gut. FÃ¼r jedes Rad nur einmal gewechselt.
Hauptproblem war Gis Nabe. Die hatte in Indien einen Herzinfarktbrauchte da Ersatz, so um die 150â¬.
Meine Nabe funktioniert heute noch.
Habe 4 Monate vor Tourende meine geschweiÃte Felge gewechselt. Habe die fÃ¼r unter 5 Euro in Ãgypten erstanden. Hinzu kamen Kleinrep. Habe dies aber alles selbst erledigt.
Wir waren von 2007 bis 2011 unterwegs. Will damit sagen, jÃ¤hrlich wird alles immer teurer, nicht nur in Deutschland. Also, nach MÃ¶glichkeit gleich losradeln, danach wird es teurer
WÃ¼nsche schÃ¶nes Wochenende!

PS: nach MÃ¶glichkeit Touristenorte meiden, dort ist es weltweit immer am teuersten. Meist nur 5 km weiter, sind die Preise um die HÃ¤lfte


----------



## kordesh (11. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die ausfÃ¼hrliche Antwort.
Die Art zu Reisen gefÃ¤llt mir! Weniger ist manchmal wirklich mehr  Meine Urlaube im Zelt waren bis jetzt auch immer die Besten. Allerdings sind 4 Jahre nahezu durchgehend im Zelt ja echt schon ne Nummer! Das stelle ich mir nicht immer leicht vor. Und das mit dem vielen Geld ausgeben unter Zeitdruck, kenne ich nur zu gut! Gerade letztes Jahr bin ich mit zwei Freunden auf nem Europatrip (allerdings per Auto und Longboard) gewesen, wo wir uns stÃ¤ndig Stress gemacht haben. Wir wollten dann und dann in der und der Stadt sein, damit wir unsere gesetzten Ziele in unserer begrenzten Zeit die wir zur VerfÃ¼gung hatten, erreichen. Zwischendurch ist es dann auch schon mal das 80â¬ Hotel an der Autobahn, anstatt der 4â¬ Campingplatz auÃerhalb geworden. Ziemlich nervig und nebenbei noch absolut unnÃ¶tiger Stress.
Ich hatte auch so um die 20â¬/ Tag geschÃ¤tzt. Das kam mir realistisch vor. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Summe in etwa der Wertverfall eines gehobenen Mittelklassewagens in dem Zeitraum wÃ¤re, war euer Geld auf der Welt sicher besser angelegt, als in die Ringe aus Ingolstadt 
Das die RÃ¤der das so kostengÃ¼nstig mitmachen, hÃ¤tte ich nicht gedacht. Das Ganze Unterfangen hat ersatzteil-/ wartungsintensiver geklungen. Da finde ich die 150â¬ fÃ¼r die Nabe auch akzeptabel. Im GroÃen und Ganzen scheint es ja so, als haben sich eure RÃ¤der sehr treu und ohne viel Ãrger begleitet. 

Ich bin gespannt auf mehr Afrika!  Euch auch ein schÃ¶nes Wochenende! 

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Kordesh

P.s.: Hab gerade unter eurer Tuk Tuk Baby verkaufsanzeige gesehen, dass ihr ab FrÃ¼hjahr 2014 lÃ¤nger unterwegs seid? Wo wird es denn hingehen? Wieder mit dem Rad?


----------



## grenzenlos (12. Oktober 2013)

kordesh schrieb:


> Die Art zu Reisen gefällt mir! Weniger ist manchmal wirklich mehr  Meine Urlaube im Zelt waren bis jetzt auch immer die Besten. Allerdings sind 4 Jahre nahezu durchgehend im Zelt ja echt schon ne Nummer! Das stelle ich mir nicht immer leicht vor.
> 
> Im Großen und Ganzen scheint es ja so, als haben sich eure Räder sehr treu und ohne viel Ärger begleitet.
> 
> ...



Aus deinen Sätzen spricht viel Sinnigkeit. 

Viel Zeit im Zelt muss nicht stressig sein. Auch hier gilt, lieber 2 Stunden früher einen geeigneten Platz finden. Somit ist auch hier wieder der Zeitdruck wichtig.

Ja, die Räder waren unsere lieben Eselchen. 

Wir wollen im Frühjahr wieder ca. 2 Jahre weg. Noch ist nicht klar wie wir es machen. Fahrrad? Mal sehen was so kommt! Wird wohl Richtung Arabien und Asien gehen. Wir lieben die Wüsten und Wärme!

Afrika gibt es mehr ab Wochenbeginn

Wünsche Dir die Erfüllung all deiner Träume. Muss nicht gleich sein, doch immer daran glauben ist wichtig.

Gruß
Wi


----------



## psychorad!cal (13. Oktober 2013)

Wäre auch gleich meine Frage geworden mit dem Budget das ihr hattet 

Euer Bericht liest sich wirklich spitzenmässig und man bekommt gleich Lust alles hinzuschmeissen,dem Chef den Finger zu zeigen und loszuradeln 

Freu mich schon auf Afrika!

LG.


----------



## grenzenlos (13. Oktober 2013)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Wäre auch gleich meine Frage geworden mit dem Budget das ihr hattet
> 
> Euer Bericht liest sich wirklich spitzenmässig und man bekommt gleich Lust alles hinzuschmeissen,dem Chef den Finger zu zeigen und loszuradeln
> 
> ...



Ja, den Chef mal den Finger zeigen, ist ein prima Gefühl. Mein Chef hatte es nach 35 Firmenjahren echt nicht begreifen wollen, musste er aber dann doch

Wochenbeginn geht es weiter mit Afrika. Erlebe die prima Tour so selbst nochmal


----------



## grenzenlos (14. Oktober 2013)

Weltradtour weiter mit 

Sudan

Was uns immer wieder überrascht, ist die meist plötzliche Andersartigkeit um uns herum beim Passieren einer Landesgrenze. Die Menschen sind anders, die Ortschaftensind anders, das Essen ist anders  und dies alles geschieht binnen weniger Augenblicke. Etwas liegt hinter uns, etwas völlig anderes liegt vor uns.

Der Grenzort Wadi Halfa wirkt verschlafen. Unsere Absteige für die erste Nacht im Sudan ist sehr einfach. Sandboden im Zimmer und Waschwasser wird aus einem ehemaligen Ölfass geschöpft. Das Trinkwasser befindet sich in schön geformten Tonkrügen. Die Decke ist ein Strohdach mit kleinen Blicköffnungen zum Himmel. Die Menschen in Wadi Halfa sind ruhige Gesellen, freundlich, noch nicht massentourismusversaut und sie lächeln uns aus sehr dunklen Gesichtern an. Wir genießen wie so oft den  Zeitsprung in die Andersartigkeit.





Zeitsprung

Über 1200 Kilometer liegen vor uns. Füllt immer Wasser nach! Die Wüste ist kein Brunnen.Vergesst das nicht, wird uns zum Abschied gesagt.





Wasserradel

Die ersten 400 Kilometer pedalen wir bis Dunqula meist am Nil entlang durch die Nubische Wüste.





Am Nil entlang

Es gibt nur wenige Oasen. In jeder besorgen wir uns aber Wasser und was zum Essen. Begeistert sind wir von den oftmals bunt bemalten Nubienhäusern.





Nubienhaus

In den Gärten der Oasenbewohner entdecken wir manch prächtige Blüten.





Manch prächtige Blüte

Viele Tagespäter pedalen wir durch Bayada Wüste. Hier haben wir ein echtes Wasserproblem. Erst hunderte Kilometer weiter stoßen wir wieder auf den Nil. Manchmal stehenTonkrüge an der Wüstenstrecke. Oft zeigen uns Kinder den Weg zu den Wasserstellen.





Kinder zeigen uns den Weg

Sie sind im Notfall für die wenigen LKWs an der Strecke gedacht. An jeder dieser Wüstenraststätten füllen wir unsere Flaschen auf. 





Wüstenraststätte

Wir haben weder einen Wasserfilter noch Entkeimungstabletten. Und somit die Sorge, dass uns die Bilharziose beglücken könnte. Über 50 Prozent der Nilanwohner leiden unter dieser unangenehmen Wurmerkrankung. Um uns Sicherheit zu vermitteln, kochen wir das Wasser an langen Wüstenabenden ab und immer spiele ich filmreif dabei den Vorkoster.

Auch wenn mancher Wüstentag hart ist, das Radeln durch die Wüste bereitet uns sehr viel Freude. Ca. 400 Kilometer vor Khartum treffen wir wieder auf den Nil. In den Dörfern sind oft ausgestopfte Krokodile zu sehen. 





Warnkroko

Sie dienen zur Warnung für die Kinder, denn oft greifen die Krokos Kinder an. In Karthum erleben wir solch ein Drama. In der Nacht wird ein Mörderkroko auf den Camping gebracht. Das Kroko hat ein Kind getötet. Damit die Seele der Getöteten seinen Weg findet, werden die Mörderkrokos nach Möglichkeit erlegt. 

Es ist fast vier Meter lang und hat am Kopf ein Einschussloch. Gi hilft den Krokometzgern beim Zerlegen. Vier Stunden dauert es, bis die wertvolle Haut vom Fleisch getrennt ist. 






Gi zerlegt das Mörderkroko mit

Die traurige Angelegenheit beschäftigt uns noch lange auf unserm weiteren Weg zur Grenze von Äthiopien. Wir durchqueren eine weitere Wüste. Erst im Grenzgebiet ändert sich die Landschaft. Auch unterscheiden sich die wenigen Ortschaften und Streusiedlungen gewaltig von den nubischen Ansiedlungen auf dem Weg nach Khartum. Die Dörfer hier bestehen aus Rundhütten. Bei Sichtung der erstenRundhütten keimen Afrika  Kindheitsgedanken in mir auf, denn damals war bei mir für Afrika, im Kopf immer die Rundhütte greifbar. Sozusagen als Abschiedsgeschenk vom Sudan werden wir von Mustafa eingeladen in einer seinerRundhütten die Nacht zu verbringen. Wir sind begeistert.





Unsere Rundhütte

Der Sudan war ein echt gutes Radelland für uns. Was wird uns Äthiopien bringen, fragt Gi in der letzten Sudannacht. Keine Ahnung. Das Land ist sehr arm. Wir werden sehen, ist meine Antwort.



Kurze Einblicke zu Äthiopien folgen im nächsten Teil.



Bis dahin Grüße von Wi und Gi    www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## psychorad!cal (15. Oktober 2013)

Würmer und Krokodile na das sind ja mal nette Reisebegleiter,die Billharziose kann man auch auch durch einfachen kontakt mit der Haut bekommen,hattet ihr nie Probleme auf eurer Reisen mit ungewünschten Passagieren?
Was mich noch interessiert,habt ihr die Reise so geplant und alle Visa im voraus schon gemacht?

Wieder ein toller Einblick in eure Reise,vielen Dank dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeNerd (15. Oktober 2013)

Wow,

ich bin begeistert. Erstmal Respekt das Ihr wirklich sowas durchzieht. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen durch die Wüste zu radln. Aber ich muss sagen das Ihr mich echt inspiriert das eventuell auch mal auszuprobieren. So durch die  Wüste zu radln hat echt was. Auch sehr schöne Bilder muss ich sagen....

Grüsse


----------



## grenzenlos (17. Oktober 2013)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Würmer und Krokodile na das sind ja mal nette Reisebegleiter,die Billharziose kann man auch auch durch einfachen kontakt mit der Haut bekommen,hattet ihr nie Probleme auf eurer Reisen mit ungewünschten Passagieren?
> Was mich noch interessiert,habt ihr die Reise so geplant und alle Visa im voraus schon gemacht?
> 
> Wieder ein toller Einblick in eure Reise,vielen Dank dafür


Zum Glück hatten wir keine großen gesundheitlichen Probleme. 
Ne, Visa in voraus geht nicht bei 4 Jahren. Wir hatten nur grob geplant zuerst bis Neuseeland zu radeln. Unterwegs haben wir dann von Land zu Land entschieden und uns, soweit nötig, die Visa im Land vorher besorgt.


----------



## grenzenlos (17. Oktober 2013)

BikeNerd schrieb:


> Wow,
> 
> ich bin begeistert. Erstmal Respekt das Ihr wirklich sowas durchzieht. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen durch die Wüste zu radln. Aber ich muss sagen das Ihr mich echt inspiriert das eventuell auch mal auszuprobieren. So durch die  Wüste zu radln hat echt was. Auch sehr schöne Bilder muss ich sagen....
> 
> Grüsse


Danke für die netten Worte. 
In den Wüsten gibt es natürlich Pisten, teilweise auch Straßen. Wichtig ist nur, Wasser, Wasser, Wasser und nicht von den Pisten zum verlaufen abweichen. Kann dann echt gefährlich werden. 
Wir sind immer am Abend von den Pisten in die oft sehr hohen Dünen verschwunden. Dieser Weg war dann echt anstrengend. 50 / 60 kg durch Sand schieben, manchmal einige km, ist dann absolut anstrengend. Der Dank dafür? Geile Wüstenwelt vom feinsten!
Mann und Frau sollten die Wüsten lieben, nur so wird es zum unvergesslichen Erlebnis. 
Wünsche Dir die Erfüllung all deiner Träume, auch von eventuellen Wüstenradelträumen.


----------



## grenzenlos (20. Oktober 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit 

Ãthiopien (1)

Jung und Alt rufen uns zu: You, you! Give me money!
Das hÃ¶ren wir ab den ersten Ã¤thiopischen Kilometern fast tÃ¤glich. An manchen Tagen klingt es hundertfach. Leider fliegen auch manchmal Steine. In Ãthiopien erleben wir unseren zweiten Kulturschock auf unserer Radeltour.





Give me money!


Bis in die Hauptstadt liegen Ã¼ber 700 km vor uns. 





Weiter Weg


Ãber viele Berge pedalen wir, begleitet von den nervenden Rufen und so manch schÃ¶ner Landschaft. Nur von den NilfÃ¤llen hatten wir etwas mehr Dampf erwartet. ,,Dampfende Wasserââ dampfen zur Zeit nicht. Die ,,SchrumpffÃ¤lleââ wirken zur Trockenzeit trotzdem irgendwie schÃ¶n auf uns.





NilfÃ¤lle irgendwie schÃ¶n



An einem frÃ¼hen Morgen rollen wir 20 Kilometer bergab. Von Ã¼ber 2000 Meter HÃ¶he bremsen wir uns auf 1000 Meter hinab. Als wir den Nildurchbruch erblicken, machen wir eine lÃ¤ngere Pause und genieÃen von dort aus den Blick in die gigantische Schlucht. Im Canyon ist es feucht und heiÃ. Es mÃ¼ssen weit Ã¼ber 30 Grad sein. Der Abenteurer RÃ¼diger Nehberg hat mehrmals hier den Nil befahren. Bei einer seiner Niltouren wurde seine Gruppe von einheimischen RÃ¤ubern Ã¼berfallen. Einer seiner Freunde wurde dabei tÃ¶dlich getroffen. 
Passt auf euch auf, sagen uns die netten Kaffeefrauen vom KaffeehÃ¼ttenstand an derStraÃe. Viele der MÃ¤nner da unten sind mit Waffen unterwegs, geben sie uns mit auf den Weg. 





Kaffee bringt Kraft zurÃ¼ck



FÃ¼r uns ist der Anstieg auf der anderen Schluchtenseite aber ein weit grÃ¶Ãeres Problem. Bewaffnete MÃ¤nner treffen wir nicht. Stunden schieben wir die Radel bergauf. Wir nehmen wie so oft Anlauf und nach vielen weiteren Bergen und TÃ¤lern, nach NÃ¤chten im Zelt oder in BilligunterkÃ¼nften treffen wir Tage spÃ¤ter ziemlich erschÃ¶pft in der Hauptstadt Addis Abeba ein.
Noch nie haben wir in einer Hauptstadt so viele Obdachlose, Bettler und Kranke gesehen. Vieles tut uns in der Seele weh. 
Es gibt aber zwischen viel Elend auch Besinnliches zu bestaunen. Trotz Armut lÃ¤cheln uns viele Kinder an. So manche Freundschaft schlieÃen wir da.





So manche Freundschaft schlieÃen wir



Nach einem schlechten Start â Gi wird noch in Addis Abeba von einem Minibus angefahren âradeln wir in 9 Tagesetappen 700 km bis Arba Minch. Die Strecke ist recht durchwachsen, doch da wir meinen, Ãthiopien nach Ã¼ber einen Radelmonat etwas zu kennen, was uns kopfmÃ¤Ãig unheimlich hilft, nehmen wir vieles gelassener. Die Steine werfenden Kinder versuche ich auf Distanz zu halten. Das Pistenradeln geht aber unheimlich an die Substanz. Hunderte Kilometer Piste liegen noch vor uns.





Hunderte km Piste liegen vor uns



Die kÃ¶rperliche Belastung ist enorm. Abwechslung der guten Art finden wir in der unglaublich schÃ¶nen Tierwelt. Wir sehen unsere ersten Nilpferde in freier Natur. Doch auch die Kleintierwelt bezaubert uns im Grabenbruchgebiet (RiftValley). Fast tÃ¤glich beobachten wir den Bienenfresser. Am Zwaysee sichten wirunsere ersten Pelikane. 





Farbenspiel der Kleintierwelt



Auch wenn wir tÃ¤glich aufs Neue hoffen, ab Arba Minch gibt es keinen Teerbelag auf den StraÃen mehr. SchlieÃlich verschwinden auch die Strommasten. In dieser stromlosen Gegend treffen wir auf die ersten VolksstÃ¤mme. Es gibt keine ,,You,youââ Rufer mehr und es fliegen auch keine Steine mehr. Wir genieÃen die vielfÃ¤ltige Andersartigkeit der StÃ¤mme.





Wir treffen auf die ersten StÃ¤mme

Erst inTurmi, 80 km vor dem Grenzort Omorate, Ã¤ndert sich wieder einiges fÃ¼r uns. In Turmi fragt uns der Postenchef ob wir nach Omorate mit den FahrrÃ¤dern wollen. Das geht nicht, erklÃ¤rt er uns sofort. 
In derRichtung aus der ihr kommt, sind die StÃ¤mme friedlich, die Menschen gut und es gibt keine Probleme. In Richtung Omorate, nur wenige Kilometer weiter, gibt es schon seit Jahren Probleme. Vor zwei Tagen wurden wieder zwei MÃ¤nner erschossen. Bleibt hier! Nehmt ein Auto, sagt er uns sehr bestimmend.
Wir bleiben,denn was er uns erzÃ¤hlt klingt sehr ernst. Wir hoffen auf ein Auto.





Lagerplatz in Turmi mit vielen SandflÃ¶hen



Es kommt jedoch kein Auto. Unsere Stimmung sinkt gen null. In der Siedlung gibt es nur Wasser und die gehassten Kekse. Was es aber im Ãberfluss gibt, raubt uns fast den Verstand. Es sind SandflÃ¶he. Mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit gesellen sich zu den SandflÃ¶hen dann auch noch zahllose Moskitos. Sie suchen sich zwischen den Sandflohbissen eine freie Einstichstelle. Gi hat es dabei besonders schlimm getroffen. 

Ob wir nachOmorate kommen, und dort die Grenze nach Kenia Ã¼berradeln, erzÃ¤hle ich erst im nÃ¤chsten Teil.



Bis dahinviele GrÃ¼Ãe von Wi + Gi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grenzenlos

www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## powderJO (21. Oktober 2013)

als radfahrer mit steinen beworfen zu werden, ist scheinbar üblich in weiten teilen afrikas - lese das in fast jedem reisebericht. was habt ihr da getan? zurückgeworfen?


----------



## ventizm (21. Oktober 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> als radfahrer mit steinen beworfen zu werden, ist scheinbar üblich in weiten teilen afrikas - lese das in fast jedem reisebericht. was habt ihr da getan? zurückgeworfen?


 ich geh mal davon aus dass nicht das "radfahrer" das problem ist, sondern das "europäer/westler". nach dem wir diesen kontinent seit ewigkeiten ausbluten lassen und uns auf kosten der dortigen bevölkerung berreichern, darf man sich weder wundern, dass diese menschen nach europa drängen um auch ein stück vom kuchen abzubekommen, noch das man dort mit steinen beworfen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (21. Oktober 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> ich geh mal davon aus dass nicht das "radfahrer" das problem ist, sondern das "europäer/westler".


Und wenn man die mit Steinen bewirft, bekommt man 'money' von ihnen?
Oder man will damit erreichen, dass sie im Vorbeifahren freiwillig Geld abwerfen?
Das Ganze erscheint mir soooo vollkommen fremd und unverständlich...
Am allerwenigsten aber kann ich glauben, dass die steinewerfenden Kinder politisiert seien und deshalb so reagieren.
Vielleicht kennen Wi + Gi irgendwelche Hintergründe.


----------



## grenzenlos (22. Oktober 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> als radfahrer mit steinen beworfen zu werden, ist scheinbar üblich in weiten teilen afrikas - lese das in fast jedem reisebericht. was habt ihr da getan? zurückgeworfen?



Gibt da Möglichkeiten. 
Wir sind da immer zusammen geradelt. Habe mir selbst einen großen Stein gesucht, auf die Lenkertasche gelegt und wenn die Kerle angerannt kamen, habe ich den Stein gegriffen und nur so getan wie wenn ich werfe. Da die berechtigterweise vermuteten, dass ich weiter werfe haben die dann immer gestoppt, also Sicherheitsabstand gehalten. War oft ein blödes Spiel, ging aber nicht anders.
Ach ja, wir haben dies in Afrika nur in Äthiopien so erlebt.


----------



## grenzenlos (22. Oktober 2013)

ventizm schrieb:


> ich geh mal davon aus dass nicht das "radfahrer" das problem ist, sondern das "europäer/westler". nach dem wir diesen kontinent seit ewigkeiten ausbluten lassen und uns auf kosten der dortigen bevölkerung berreichern, darf man sich weder wundern, dass diese menschen nach europa drängen um auch ein stück vom kuchen abzubekommen, noch das man dort mit steinen beworfen wird.


Hallo,
gebe dir zum Teil recht. Allerdings hat es unterschiedliche Gründe. 
Hauptgrund ist, die möchten das du stoppst, ihnen was schenkst. Da man dies nicht ständig macht, ärgern die sich natürlich. Somit lassen die ihren Frust ab. 
Nächster Grund, Weiße sind dort immer Reiche. Lernen die sogar in der Schule.
Weiterer Grund, Weiße haben meistens die Schwarzen unterdrückt. Können viele nicht vergessen.
Noch ein Grund, Steine sind in vielen armen Ländern einfach eine Waffe. Tiere werden mit Steinen beworfen und die Alten werfen manchmal nach den Jungen, wenn die nicht spuren. Kinder bewerfen sich auch gegenseitig. Ist dann oft ein ernsthaftes Steinwurfspiel. Haben wir in unserer Jugend auch selbst gemacht.


----------



## grenzenlos (22. Oktober 2013)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Und wenn man die mit Steinen bewirft, bekommt man 'money' von ihnen?
> Oder man will damit erreichen, dass sie im Vorbeifahren freiwillig Geld abwerfen?
> Das Ganze erscheint mir soooo vollkommen fremd und unverständlich...
> Am allerwenigsten aber kann ich glauben, dass die steinewerfenden Kinder politisiert seien und deshalb so reagieren.
> Vielleicht kennen Wi + Gi irgendwelche Hintergründe.


Ja, die sind in der Regel nicht politisiert. Die sind aber in der Regel so arm, dass die sich von den Radlern was erhoffen. Gibst du nichts und radelst weiter, fliegen in der Regel dann Steine. 
Wir selbst haben oft mit den Kindern geredet. Ich habe ihnen da auch immer meinen eigenen Stein gezeigt. Da waren die dann in der Regel vernünftig.
Zur Ehrenrettung muss ich auch schreiben, es waren nur bestimmte Gebiete in Äthiopien. Am schlimmsten war es von der Sudangrenze Richtung Addis Abeba.
Übrigens haben wir nie Geld an den Kindern verschenkt. Nachfolgende Radler werden es uns danken. Das Problem ist nämlich auch, gibt jemand was, dann wird es vom nächsten geradezu erwartet. 
Wir sind nicht geizig. Haben in Addis einen Jungen eine Operation bezahlt. Dies macht mehr Sinn.

Ach ja, es ist für die Kinder halt oft auch nur ein dummes Spiel. Meist sind es Hirtenjungen, also Gruppen von Jungs. Einer fängt an, die anderen machen mit. Die berühmte Gruppendynamik.

Noch was, im Bild über den Schmetterling, also die Piste, ist so ein typisches Bild. Die rennen hunderte Meter mit weil sie was wollen. Wenn die nichts kriegen, dann sind die einfach gefrustet und Steine liegen überall. Zur Ehrenrettung, nicht alle greifen dann zum Stein. Die denken halt zum Glück, einfach Pech gehabt die geben mir halt nichts.
Die sind so arm, man kann es sich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## grenzenlos (22. Oktober 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit

Äthiopien (2)

Am zweiten Abend im Sandflohdorf schieben wir uns wieder Kekse rein. Dazwischen werden wir uns einig. Egal wie gefährlich die Mörderpiste bis Omorate nun wirklich ist  das halbe Dorf hat uns in der Zwischenzeit seine persönliche Gruselgeschichte dazu erzählt -, bekommen wir bis zum nächsten Morgen keine Mitfahrgelegenheit, radeln wir die Strecke. Ich schaue mir auf meiner rustikalen Karte die Strecke an. Es sind nur ca. 45 Meilen. 





Kartensalat


Am nächsten Morgen will es der Postenchef nicht glauben. Wir radeln zügig gen Süden. 
Omorate ist für uns die Enttäuschung schlechthin. Es gleicht eher einem Räubernest. 






Omorate ist eine Enttäuschung

Nur die versprochene Dusche kann ich Gi ermöglichen. Ich kaufe dafür 4 Eimer Wasser. Zumindest fühlen wir uns danach sauber. 
Bei Viehhütern erfragen wir den Weg zur Grenze. Weitere 80 km sollen es sein.





Wir fragendie Viehhirten


Leider ist der gezeigte Sandweg für uns mit den Fahrrädern nicht machbar. Wir müssen zurück nach Omorate und einen zweiten Weg suchen. Dafür überqueren wir aber erst über den Omoriver. Nach langen Verhandlungen werden wir mit Einbäumen übergesetzt.





Mit demEinbaum über den Omoriver


Am anderen Ufer lernen wir zwei Jungs kennen.





Nette Jungs zeigen uns den Weg 


Die hat uns der Himmel geschickt. Sie zeigen uns den Weg. Sie zeigen uns auch eine sichere Übernachtungsstelle. Am Fluss wimmelt es von Krokodilen. Der Platz liegt versteckt zwischen Büschen und kleinen Bäumen. Das Ufer hat eine 2 Meter hohe und somit eine Kroko-sichere Böschung.





Wir selbst sind Krokosicher



Auf der restlichen Strecke bis zur Grenze flicke ich zwei Löcher. Die Piste ist mit vielen Dornen regelrecht übersäht. 





Dornenlöcher

Abgekämpft, aber mit neuer Energie im Leib schieben wir recht schwungvoll unsere Räder inden großen Innenhof der Grenzstation. Nur Minuten später bricht eine Welt für uns zusammen. Man lässt uns nicht über die Grenze. 2 Stunden versuchen wir eine Lösung zu finden. Erst als man uns mit Gefängnis droht, treten wir den Rückzug an.





Rückzug


Wie zwei geprügelte Hunde verlassen wir den Grenzposten. 600 Kilometer Umweg zum nächsten Grenzposten liegen vor uns. Am nächsten Tag sind wir wieder in Omorate.





Weg zurücknach Omorate


Die letztenTage waren nicht unbedingt unsere besten, doch in Omorate beginnt eine ungeahnte Glücksphase. Die ersten 300 km auf der uns schon bekannten Pistenstrecke nimmt uns ein LKW Richtung Norden mit. Im Schutzraum unseres Moskitonetzes verbringen wir auf der Ladefläche die Nacht. 






Nachtlagerflächeauf LKW


An einer Querpiste radeln wir über 150 km immer östlich um die Straße nach Moyale zu finden. Tage später kommen wir am Grenzposten Moyale total erschöpft an. 

2 Monate Äthiopien liegen hinter uns. Äthiopien war kein einfaches Radelland. Den Grenzübergang bei Omorate werden wir nie vergessen, brachte er uns doch so manches ungeahnte Problem. Was wir da noch nicht ahnen, nur gut zwei Jahre später fliegen wir nach Äthiopien zurück. Wir besuchen bestimmte Orte, welche sich bei der Raddurchquerung im Kopf eingebrannt hatten. Es war richtig dies zu tun, denn wir finden auf dieser zweiten Tour unseren Frieden mit Äthiopien. Schönländer sind halt nur schön, Problemländer wollen verstanden werden.

Kenia wird uns neue Abenteuer bringen. Doch davon erzähle ich erst im nächsten Teil etwas.



Bis dahin viele Grüße von Wi + Gi    www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## psychorad!cal (23. Oktober 2013)

Wieder ein wunderbarer Einblick in euer Abenteur  
Nun stellt sich mir die frage was habt ihr bei eurer Ruckkehr in Äthiopien gemacht?



> Haben in Addis einen Jungen eine Operation bezahlt



Ihr seit mir 2 tolle Weltenbummler mit einem grossen Herz


----------



## grenzenlos (23. Oktober 2013)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Wieder ein wunderbarer Einblick in euer Abenteur
> Nun stellt sich mir die frage was habt ihr bei eurer Ruckkehr in Äthiopien gemacht?
> 
> 
> ...


Moin,
wir waren Ende 2012 wieder für einige Zeit in Äthiopien. Allerdings nicht mit den Rädern. Wir haben da zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. Wir haben unsere Sehnsucht nach dem Land gestillt und uns dort die Visa für die Weiterreise in den Jemen besorgt (in Deutschland hat man uns keine gegeben). So hatten wir etwas Zeit für das Land. Natürlich haben wir den Jungen besucht. Es geht ihm gut. Das große Loch in seinem Bein war verheilt. Die andere Zeit verbrachten wir bei den Haras (Wüstenvolk in Äthiopien) in der Danakilwüste. Nach unserer Rückkehr nach Addis waren die Visa erteilt und wir konnten in den Jemen weiter.
Da das Radeln während unserer Welttour in Äthiopien nicht gerade ein zuckerschlecken war, besuchten wir auch die Gegend um Omorate. Ohne Räder war dann alles eine Nummer einfacher für uns in Äthiopien.


----------



## MTBle (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gi und Wi,

bin jetzt erst auf Euren Reisebericht gestoßen, vielen Dank!
Sehr schön zu lesen, konnte nicht mehr aufhören.

Wie habt Ihr es mit der Navigation gemacht, Übersichtskarten vor Ort besorgt und dann durchgefragt? Oder elektronisch? 
Detail Karten werden doch sicher zu schwer sein bzw zu viel Platz brauchen.

Schöne Grüße
Tilo


----------



## grenzenlos (23. Oktober 2013)

MTBle schrieb:


> Hallo Gi und Wi,
> 
> bin jetzt erst auf Euren Reisebericht gestoßen, vielen Dank!
> Sehr schön zu lesen, konnte nicht mehr aufhören.
> ...


Danke für die netten Worte.
Wir haben uns Karten vor Ort besorgt. Dann meist immer durchgefragt. Allerdings war mein Hobby schon zur Kindheit Kartenschauen. Fiel mir somit nicht schwer. Hatten auch einen kleinen Kompass dabei. 
Am billigsten ist es aber, Karten unterwegs (Hotels, Touristinfos, Botschaften, Buchläden) einfach abknipsen. Dank digital ne prima Lösung.
Einfach die wichtigsten Straßen, Pisten, Dörfer, Städte, Entfernungen dann  raus schreiben. Hat fast immer funktioniert. In manchen Ländern gibt es weit und breit oft auch nur eine Straße, Piste. Wichtig ist dann die Entfernung zur nächsten Ortschaft (Wasser und so). Die Richtung sollte halt dann auch stimmen


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ihr Zwei,
einen super tollen Reisebericht habt ihr hier veröffentlich, habe ihn in einem durchgelesen 
Er ruft wieder matte, fast vergessene Bilder in meiner Erinnerung, von mir bereisten Ländern auf und füllt sie mit Farbe 
Macht weiter so und lebt eueren Traum 

Gruß, Blacklupo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (24. Oktober 2013)

grenzenlos schrieb:


> Gibt da Möglichkeiten.
> Wir sind da immer zusammen geradelt. Habe mir selbst einen großen Stein gesucht, auf die Lenkertasche gelegt und wenn die Kerle angerannt kamen, habe ich den Stein gegriffen und nur so getan wie wenn ich werfe. Da die berechtigterweise vermuteten, dass ich weiter werfe haben die dann immer gestoppt, also Sicherheitsabstand gehalten. War oft ein blödes Spiel, ging aber nicht anders.
> Ach ja, wir haben dies in Afrika nur in Äthiopien so erlebt.


----------



## grenzenlos (28. Oktober 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Zwei,
> einen super tollen Reisebericht habt ihr hier veröffentlich, habe ihn in einem durchgelesen
> Er ruft wieder matte, fast vergessene Bilder in meiner Erinnerung, von mir bereisten Ländern auf und füllt sie mit Farbe
> Macht weiter so und lebt eueren Traum
> ...


Geht uns auch immer so. Man liest was von Ländern, welche man kennt, fast vergessene Bilder kommen plötzlich zurück und das Fernweh beginnt zu hämmern.


----------



## grenzenlos (28. Oktober 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit

Kenia

Am Grenzübergang Moyale bekommen wir zum Glück problemlos die Visa für Kenia. Allerdings sind die nächsten 500 Pistenkilometer ein dickes Problem, wird uns erzählt. Mit den Rädern wird es nichts, denn die Piste ist neben schlecht auch Banditenland. Viehdiebe, Stammesfehden, Banden, Verbrecher und vieles mehr, fliegt uns um die Ohren. 
Wir nehmen ein Auto welches im sicheren Konvoi fährt. Sicher ist halt sicher! Omorate war spannend genug, schlage ich Gi vor. Gi nickt sogleich.
Wir werden mit dem LKW-Fahrer zügig handelseinig. Auf die erste Klasse im Fahrerhaus verzichten wir. Wir wählen die Ladefläche. Genau 24 Stunden dauert die Schlaglochpistenfahrt bis Isiola. Unser Problem dabei ist die LKW-Ladung. Es sind schätzungsweise 180 Säcke voll mit Knoblauch. Knoblauchgeschwängert treffen wir in Isiola auf die sichere Teerpiste Richtung Nairobi. 






Knoblauchauto


Endlich ist wieder radeln angesagt. Beim Mount Kenia überradeln wir den Äquator auf knapp 2000 Höhenmetern. 





Am Äquator


Trotz vieler sozialer Widersprüche gefällt uns Nairobi irgendwie. Tage später erblicken wir die Schilder von 2 Nationalparks. Wir erleben Afrika pur. Herrliche Landschaften und die Tierwelt versüßen uns die Radeltage. Elefanten, Zebras, Giraffen und so manche einfache Unterkunft sind unsere täglichen Begleiter.





Rustikale Unterkunft






Zebraradeln





Ist das nicht ein eigenartiger Haufen? Ja






Elefanten sind in Reichweite


In Mombasa treffen wir nach Monaten endlich wieder auf Ozeanwasser. Bei Tiwi, einer kleinen Ortschaft am Meer, bleiben wir einige Tage. Es sind Tage der Erholung und Entdeckungen. Das Meer ist bezaubernd. 





Erholung pur


Der Abschied von Tiwi fällt uns nicht leicht, doch nach einem kräftigen Frühstück tun wir, was wir müssen. Wir wollen ja in einigen Tagen an der Grenze zu Tansania sein.Es drängt uns weiter und so kehren wir dem Paradies den Rücken. Letzte schnelle und auch gierige Blicke sollen den Abschied erleichtern. 
Doch nur wenige Minuten später schlägt ungeahnte Härte auf uns ein: Auf dem Weg zur Hauptstraße werden wir von vier jungen Kerlen, bewaffnet mit Macheten, überfallen. Das Strandparadies wird zum Alptraum.  
Zum Glück haben wir Glück im Unglück. Letztendlich fehlen uns nur 3 Packtaschen. Wir sind körperlich unverletzt. Später erklärt uns die Polizei: Ihr habt Glück gehabt, ihr lebt, habt keine Verletzungen.





Die Überfallpiste werden wir nie vergessen


Kurz nach dem Überfall waren meine ausgesprochenen Gedanken: ,, Gi, wir werden Kenia und somit auch Afrika so schnell wie möglich verlassen!
Wenig später waren wir uns aber schnell einig. Ein Überfall kann in allen Ländern passieren.Wir geben uns und Ostafrika eine zweite Change. 
Stückchenweise kehrt der fast normale Radelalltag zurück. Doch, auch wenn man sich schwört,dass man in Zukunft noch besser aufpasst, ein blödes Gefühl bleibt. Was ich vorher auch nicht gedacht hätte, ich kaufe mir nun selbst eine Waffe. Die Machete platziere ich griffbereit an meiner rechten Vorderradtasche.





Die Machete ist griffbereit

VierTagesetappen bis zur Grenze nach Tansania liegen vor uns. Was uns am ersten Abend nach dem Überfall bewusst wird und uns auch noch lange begleiten wird, wir radeln nicht mehr so unbekümmert durch die Landschaft. Die Ereignisse sitzen zu tief.


Von Tansania erzähle ich aber erst im nächsten Teil. 

Bis dahin, Grüße von Wi + Gi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## Heide-Daniel (28. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöne Berichte von Eurer Weltumrundung. Ich freue mich schon auf eure nächsten Berichte.


----------



## grenzenlos (29. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die netten Worte!
Habe zwar wenig Zeit, doch geht bald weiter


----------



## grenzenlos (29. Oktober 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit 

Tansania

In Tansania treffen wir täglich viele einheimische Radler. Sie pedalen ins nächste Dorf, zum nächsten Markt, zum nächsten Krankenhaus, in die Schule oder transportieren irgendwelche Sachen. Sie haben keine Vergnügungsradel. Alle sind Arbeitsräder.





Wasserarbeitsrad


An einem Morgen besteigen wir eine Abbruchkante. Auch wenn wir dabei viel schwitzen, wir bereuen die Mühen nicht, denn wir blicken einige hundert Meter in die Tiefe. 
Jenseits von Afrika liegt da unter uns, liebe Gi. Ja herrlich!






,,Jenseits von Afrika


Der Ausblick ist gigantisch! Der Fernblick in diese unberührte Weite muss um die hundert Kilometer betragen. Sie hat noch ungestört Platz für den Inbegriff von Afrika. Da unten unter den verspielten Schatten und den goldenen Savannenflecken müssen sich die wilden Tiere befinden. Sie ruhen, ziehen, spielen und jagen. Anders kann es gar nicht sein. 
Die Tage und Nächte im Savannengebiet sind abwechslungsreich. Meist schlafen wir im Zelt an verwunschenen Plätzen. Oft leuchten uns dabei Hunderte von Glühwürmchen in den Schlaf.





Verwunschener Lagerplatz

Viele TageTage sind wir bis zum Kilimandscharo unterwegs. Leider ist der schöne Berg immer in Wolken. 





Kili leider immer in Wolken


Doch Abwechslung gibt es an unserer Radelstrecke genug. Wir erleben ,,Jenseits vonAfrika fast täglich. So manch herrliche Landschaft zieht vorbei. Auch viele Tiere kreuzen unseren Radelweg.





So manche Tiere.


Doch ,,Jenseits von Afrika zeigt uns auch täglich die Schattenseiten der Region. Wir reden mit den Massai  am Wegesrand. Ein Hirtenjunge zeigt uns seine Waffen. Er geht in keine Schule. Die Kühe sind wichtiger. Mit den Waffen verteidigt er die große Herde.





Massaijunge


Ein anderer Junge will uns ein Kaninchen verkaufen. Natürlich würde es prima schmecken, doch der putzigen Kreatur das Fell über die Ohren ziehen, das würden wir einfach nicht fertig bringen. Er hat es im Busch gefangen.





Er hat es imBusch gefangen


Wir ladenden Jungen am Wegesrand zum Essen ein. Uns trennen Welten, doch beim Verspeisen der dicken Marmeladenbrote und dem Genuss des süffigen Tees verschmelzen diese für kurze Augenblicke. Wir fühlen uns dabei alle wohl. Augen leuchten beim Abschied.
Ein andererJunge zeigt uns seinen ganzen Stolz. Es ist ein Fußball der besonderen Art. Ein Lumpenfußball ist es. Was mir dabei sofort einfällt? Es ist gerade Fußballweltmeisterschaft in Südafrika. Die Fußballmillionäre spielen dort um zweifelhafte Ehre und viel Geld. Die Kinder von Afrika spielen mit ihren Lumpenfußball um Anerkennung und eine zweifelhafte Zukunft. 





Fußballjunge






Sein ganzer Stolz


In unserer Unterkunft in Arusha erzählt uns eine Engländerin, dass gestern drei Kanadierüberfallen wurden. Die Räuber hatten Macheten. Tage vorher trafen wir zwei europäische Fernradler an der Strecke. Sie warnten uns vor der Radelstrecke. Beide wurden überfallen. 
Bei unserem Afrikastart in Kairo vor vielen Monaten war uns bereits bewusst, Afrika wird nicht leicht. Bereits damals war uns klar, wir werden von Land zu Land neu entscheiden wie es weiter gehen wird. Ostafrika ist schön. Ostafrika ist aber auch schwierig. Der schwierige Part liegt sicherlich auch an unserer Reiseform. Pauschal wird man meist nur gute Erlebnisse sammeln. Ich kann dazu auch nur ermuntern, denn Afrika kann wirklich unglaublich schön sein. 
Da die Zeit ein unheimlich kostbarer Faktor für uns ist, wurde uns in den letzten Wochen aber stückchenweise immer bewusster: Warum sollen wir weiter Länder beradeln, in denen es mit der Sicherheit bei unserer Reiseart ziemlich riskant ist?
Für dieEntscheidung, Afrika nach knapp 10 Tausend Radelkilometern zu verlassen, sind letztendlich viele kleine Bausteine verantwortlich. 
Wochen später verlassen wir von Nairobi aus Afrika. Wir werden die schönen, doch oft auch anstrengenden Monate, nie vergessen. Was wir Afrika für die Zukunft wünschen?

Wir wünschen....







....allen Kindern ein glückliches Leben.


Wie unsereTour weiter geht, erzähle ich erst im nächsten Teil.

Schöne Zeitbis dahin wünschen, 

Wi + Gi  www.grenzelosabenteuer.de


----------



## grenzenlos (30. Oktober 2013)

Welttour weiter mit 

Sokotra / Jemen

Den Namen der Inselgruppe Sokotra mit ihrer Hauptinsel gleichen Namens kennen wir zwar schon lange, doch eine richtige Vorstellung, was uns da wirklich erwartet, haben wir nicht. Wer würde auch vermuten, dass sie, so nahe an Ostafrika gelegen, zum Jemen gehört? Sie befindet sich nur gut 100 Kilometer vor der somalischen Piratenküste und ist vom eigentlichen Mutterland fast 300 Kilometer entfernt. Auf 100 mal 50 Kilometern Inselfläche leben keine 50 000 Menschen. Die Einwohner versuchen irgendwie zu überleben, den Monsunen zu trotzen und sie ernähren sich hauptsächlich vom Fischfang. 
Da die Inselrecht klein ist, erkunden wir sie zu Fuß. Wir schultern unsere Rucksäcke und sind nur noch gespannt was uns erwartet.





Wir schultern unsere Rucksäcke


Im Schutz von Bergen liegt der Hauptort Hadibu. Kleine Häuser ziehen sich entlang der Hauptstraße oder ducken sich versteckt in Palmenhainen am weiten Strand.





KleineHäuser ziehen sich


Wir verbringen viele Tage in den Bergen. Oft brennt unser verräterisches Feuer noch bis weit in die Nacht zwischen den Felsbrocken. Die Orte zu finden, war schwierig, denn Stein streitet sich hier mit Stein um genügend Platz. Wir sind aber nicht böse mit dem Berg, mit den Steinen, denn einen Schlafplatz finden wir immer. 





Hängemattenschlafplatz


Jeden Morgen ereilt uns dichter Nebel. Er zieht geschwind den Berg herauf. Nur Stundenspäter strahlen die benetzten Drachenblutbäume in voller Sonnenpracht. Hunger treibt uns immer wieder runter ans Meer, denn Fisch gibt es hier im ewigen Meeresblau noch reichlich. Mit etwas Glück kann man Fische noch mit den Händen greifen.





Handfangfisch


Wir sind begeistert von den Stränden auf unseren Entdeckungstouren entlang der wildromantischen Küste. So manchen Paradiesstrand finden wir.





Paradiesstrand


Wo es uns besonders gefällt, bauen wir unser Zelt auf. An einem Strand, wir nennen ihn den ,,Muschelstrand, umbaut Gi unsere Zeltfestung mit tellergroßen Muscheln. Zwei Stunden schleppt sie diese dafür heran, platziert sie als Hauseingang, alsKochbereich, als unsere Grundstücksgrenze und als gewünschten Vorgarten. 






Zeltfestung


Die kleinen Brüder und Schwestern der großen Muscheln sind viel farbenfroher und dienen zum Verzieren der Zwischenräume unserer Muschelvilla im Sand.





Die Brüder und Schwestern


Die Ruhe, die Friedfertigkeit, die angenehme Sorglosigkeit, das Brot, das gute Wasser und viele wohlschmeckende Fische produzieren neue Kraft, geben Energie und sorgenso für die Auffrischung der in Ostafrika völlig verbrauchten Reserven (wog da nur noch 64 kg). 
So vergehen die Tage in absoluter Friedfertigkeit  mit der erfolgreichen Suche nach neuen Sand-Wasser-Übernachtungsplätzen, dem Erkunden der Inselschönheiten und den Überlegungen zu den armen und doch so freundlichen und hilfsbereiten Inselbewohnern. Alle sind irgendwie gleich: gleich arm, gleich lieb und gleich warmherzig. 





Gleich arm, gleich lieb und gleich warmherzig


Unsere Herzen freuen sich unendlich über die Menschen. Nach Ostafrika ist Sokotra wie eine Erholungskur für unsere Seele. Lange überlegen wir, lange reden wir darüber warum hier alles so anders ist? 
,, Es liegt sicherlich ein wenig an der Religion, aber auch an der Abgeschiedenheit der Insel und sicher ein wenig an der touristischen Unberührtheit. Doch es muss noch etwas anderes geben Gi? 
Gi findet recht schnell eine plausible Antwort.
,, Wi, ich glaube, ich weiß woran es liegt! Hier auf Sokotra fehlt der Gegenspieler der Armut-der Reichtum. 
Wir müssen leider weiter. Doch Sokotra werden wir nie vergessen, es war einfach nur schön.Wie so oft zeigt uns die Sonne die Richtung. Im Norden liegt der Oman.





Im Norden liegt der Oman


Wir wollen auf unserer Rücktour nochmals das ,,Leere Viertel durchradeln. Wir lieben die Wüsten, deshalb fällt uns der Abschied letztendlich etwas leichter.
Ob wir die tausend Wüstenkilometer nochmals ohne große Probleme schaffen, verrate ich aber erst im nächsten Teil.



Bis dahin viele Grüße von Wi und Gi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## grenzenlos (30. Oktober 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit

Oman

Einen groÃen Teil der omanischen 1143 WÃ¼stenradelkilometer pedalen wir durch das uns bereits gut bekannte ,,Leere Viertelââ. Diesmal nur halt in die entgegengesetzte Richtung bis an die Grenze der Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate. Dem Oman mÃ¶gen wir sehr gut leiden. WÃ¼sten lieben wir und der uns bestens bekannte WÃ¼stenabschnitt ist wegen unserer Vorkenntnisse geradezu ein VergnÃ¼gen, denn uns sind ideale LagerplÃ¤tze und auch die so wichtigen Versorgungsstellen noch in bester Erinnerung. Somit kÃ¶nnen wir beim zweiten Radelversuch durch das ,,LeereViertel'' vieles weit besser eintakten.
An den langen verwunschenen StrÃ¤nden von Salalah finden wir viel MuÃe und kÃ¶nnen uns kopfmÃ¤Ãig vorbereiten. 






PuderzuckerstrandSalalah


Ab Salalah mÃ¼ssen wir diesmal leider bis zum Beginn der eigentlichen WÃ¼stenstrecke fast 1000 HÃ¶henmeter erradeln und erschieben. 






1000 Meterhoch Richtung Muskat


Kurz hinter Salalah bekomme ich die letzte AbkÃ¼hlung. Das Wasserauto ist wie bestellt. Die Wasserautobesatzung (es sind alles Inder) und natÃ¼rlich wir, haben unendlich SpaÃ.






Kommt wiegerufen!


Auf der HÃ¶he beginnt dann die pure Leere der gleichnamigen WÃ¼stenlandschaft. Bis diese sich wieder mit etwas leben fÃ¼llt, brauchen wir elf Tagesradeletappen. Die elf Tage im ,,Leeren Viertelââ sind auch diesmal fÃ¼r uns nicht leer. Die Zeit ist angefÃ¼llt mit WÃ¼stenschÃ¶nheit, WÃ¼stenstille, WÃ¼stennÃ¤chten, WÃ¼stenromantik, auch WÃ¼stenanstrengungen, verschwitzten Tagen, Essen mit Feinsandeinlage, manchmal auch mit durstigen Kehlen.






Die Zeit ist angefÃ¼llt mit WÃ¼stenstilleâ¦






â¦WÃ¼stenschÃ¶nheit






â¦WÃ¼stenromantik


In der Oase Adam erblicken unsere freudigen Augen das Hinweisschild nach Nizwa. Auf diesem Weg erspÃ¤hen wir nach vielen Tagen wieder die ersten Ruhe-Lagerplatz-Schatten-BÃ¤ume. 






Ruhelagerplatzschattenbaum

Hier sage ich zu Gi: ,,Zum zweiten Mal haben wir diese lange, schÃ¶ne, anstrengende und unvergessliche WÃ¼stenstrecke durchradelt, bezwungen, erlebt und genieÃen kÃ¶nnen. Wahrscheinlich sind wir die ersten Fernradler, die diesen Weg jetzt sogar zum zweiten Mal erfolgreich geradelt sind.ââ
Wir sind uns schnell einig. Wir sind nicht stolz, wir sind nur unendlich glÃ¼cklich, es erlebt haben zu dÃ¼rfen. 
So vergehen die Tage und NÃ¤chte leider viel zu schnell in wildromantischen Oasen entlang der omanischen Berge Richtung VAE.






HerrlicheSonnenuntergÃ¤nge verwÃ¶hnen uns


Das wir den Oman so mÃ¶gen, liegt im Besonderen auch an seinen Bewohnern. Sie sind nett, hilfsbereit und warmherzig. Fast tÃ¤glich werden wir eingeladen. Ab Adam haben wir kein Trinkwasserproblem mehr. Das Wasser reicht kurz vor der Grenze sogar fÃ¼r ein Gesichtsbad als grandiose WÃ¼stenerfrischung. Wir wollen ja auch irgendwie sauber in den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten einradeln.






Gesichtdusche


Von den VAE berichte ich im nÃ¤chsten Teil.

Bis dahin liebe GrÃ¼Ãe von Wi + Gi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## britta-ox (30. Oktober 2013)

Wahnsinns Reise, toller Bericht und super schöne Bilder! Vielen Dank!

Das Buch steht auf meiner Wunschliste für Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychorad!cal (31. Oktober 2013)

Ihr seit einfach zwei extrem sympatische Weltenbummler,und wieder Gänsehaut feeling beim lesen .Schade nur musstet ihr die hässliche Fratze Kenias kennenlernen,umso schöner dass ihr euch nicht unterkriegen habt lassen 



> Das Buch steht auf meiner Wunschliste für Weihnachten



Dito,oder schon früher ^^

Ps:Geniale Bilder übrigens,hattest du eine DSLR dabei?


----------



## grenzenlos (31. Oktober 2013)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Wahnsinns Reise, toller Bericht und super schöne Bilder! Vielen Dank!
> 
> Das Buch steht auf meiner Wunschliste für Weihnachten



Danke für die netten Worte
Wünschen schon jetzt viel Lesevergnügen
Gruß Gi + Wi

Ach ja, die Annapurnaregion (du scheinst sie ja zu kennen ) haben wir sozusagen geliebt. Überhaupt ist der Nepal prima Radelland, denn auf relativ kurzen Strecken erlebt Mann und Frau die Giganten der Berge, im Süden das Tiefland mit Elefanten und Rinos und in Katmandu ein Farbenspiel der Völker. Einfach genial für Radelfreunde. Können auch wir nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## grenzenlos (31. Oktober 2013)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Ihr seit einfach zwei extrem sympatische Weltenbummler,und wieder Gänsehaut feeling beim lesen .
> 
> Ps:Geniale Bilder übrigens,hattest du eine DSLR dabei?



Im Buch (426 Seiten) ist natürlich alles weit besser, ausführlicher und spannender beschrieben. 

Eigentlich wollte ich nie Vorträge halten(in der Zwischenzeit sind es über 150 geworden). Deswegen kaufte ich mir 2007, vier Wochen vor Tourstart, nur eine wirklich kleine Kompaktkamera für die Hosentasche. Hatte da über eventuelle Vorträge für später nie nachgedacht. 
Es war eine Canon Power Shot A 710. Schon in der Türkei merkte ich dann, dass das kleine Ding recht gute Qualität liefert. So kamen letztendlich ca. 35 tausend Bilder während der 4 Jahre zusammen. 
4 mal ist die Kamera gestürzt. Doch sie funktioniert heute noch. War aus meiner Sicht sozusagen ein Kameraglücksgriff, denn so richtig Ahnung hatte ich zu der Zeit von Kameras bzw. Fotografi eigentlich nicht. Auch im höheren Alter ist man ja zum Glück noch lernfähig 
Grüße von Wi + Gi


----------



## hinten (31. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön zu lesen. Eine Frage: Weshalb habt ihr Nordamerika ausgelassen?


----------



## grenzenlos (31. Oktober 2013)

hinten schrieb:


> Sehr schön zu lesen. Eine Frage: Weshalb habt ihr Nordamerika ausgelassen?


Es war eine Zeitfrage. Auch wenn dies bei 4 Jahren komisch rüber kommt. Doch wir versuchen immer in Ländern, welche uns gefallen, recht lange zu bleiben. Wir sind auch keine Ländersammler. Für Nordamerika braucht man unbedingt auch Zeit. Da huschen dann die Monate wie eine Rakete und manches wird nicht erreicht.
Nordamerika und auch Rußland stehen zumindest im Kopf schon weit vorne für nächste Touren. Die Kugel ist noch immer groß für uns.
Wichtig ist, Träume zu haben und gesund zu bleiben. Der Rest wird dann schon.

Grüße Wi + Gi


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Oktober 2013)

Ist halt nur schade, dass die Fotos im Buch in SW sind 



grenzenlos schrieb:


> Im Buch (426 Seiten) ist natürlich alles weit besser, ausführlicher und spannender beschrieben.
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich nie Vorträge halten(in der Zwischenzeit sind es über 150 geworden). Deswegen kaufte ich mir 2007, vier Wochen vor Tourstart, nur eine wirklich kleine Kompaktkamera für die Hosentasche. Hatte da über eventuelle Vorträge für später nie nachgedacht.
> Es war eine Canon Power Shot A 710. Schon in der Türkei merkte ich dann, dass das kleine Ding recht gute Qualität liefert. So kamen letztendlich ca. 35 tausend Bilder während der 4 Jahre zusammen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grenzenlos (31. Oktober 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Ist halt nur schade, dass die Fotos im Buch in SW sind



Ja, ist leider so. Der Verlag hatte da das Sagen. Die wollten es so. Leider!
Dafür sind ja hier einige eingestellt.
Gruß Wi


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Oktober 2013)

Gut so !!! 



grenzenlos schrieb:


> Ja, ist leider so. Der Verlag hatte da das Sagen. Die wollten es so. Leider!
> Dafür sind ja hier einige eingestellt.
> Gruß Wi


----------



## grenzenlos (31. Oktober 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit

Vereinigte Arabische Emirate

An der Grenze dauert es etwas lÃ¤nger. Die WÃ¼stensÃ¶hne nehmen es genau. GegenÃ¼ber den Omanis sind sie ein etwas anderer Menschenschlag. Die Emirate tragen ihren durch Ãl- und Gasvorkommen erworbenen unvorstellbaren Reichtum offen zu Markte. Rampenlicht- und Mittelpunktbestrebungen gehÃ¶ren da zum tÃ¤glichen GeschÃ¤ft. 
Drei Tage lassen wir uns Zeit, um die 160 km bis nach Abu Dhabi zu radeln. Bei nur 35 Grad, wir haben Mitte Oktober, fÃ¼hlen wir uns wieder WÃ¼stenwohl.





Wieder Wegpistensuche in der so geliebten WÃ¼ste

Wir genieÃen die Tage und NÃ¤chte im vielen Sand. TÃ¤glich treffen wir auf unsere Freunde. Manchmal fÃ¼hlen wir uns schon selbst wie Kamele. 





Unsere Freunde

Fasziniert sind wir von den Landschaftsformen. Die WÃ¼ste lebt durch Farben, Tiere, Wind und die Beduinen. 





Die WÃ¼ste lebt durch Farbenâ¦






â¦Tiere und die Bedus

Erst in Abu Dhabi holt uns die Moderne ein. Hier wechseln die Elemente. Sand gibt es nur noch am langen Sandstrand. Beton, Glas, Aluminium und viel Marmor streiten im Verbund um einen Platz in HimmelsnÃ¤he. 
Wir radeln zum weltweit berÃ¼hmten Segeltuchhotel. Fast jeder kennt es, zumindest von HochglanzproschÃ¼ren. 





Das teure Traumsegelsandstrandhotel

Ich muss aber gleich gestehen, die Nacht verbrachten wir am Strand. Dies war auch gutso, denn die vielen, vielen Dollars wollten wir garantiert nicht ausgeben. Unser kleines geliebtes Zelthotel hatte in dieser Nacht Tausende von Sternen. StÃ¤ndig schauen wir nach oben zum Sternenhimmel. Es ist ein Traum. DasTraumhotel nebenan hat nur sechs Sternchen. Wir sind echt zufrieden. Was wollen wir auch mehr? 
Tage spÃ¤ter schauen wir wieder nach oben. Wir sind am Himmelstor angekommen, ruft Gi. 
Schon aus knapp 100 km Entfernung sehen wir die Wunderrakete von Dubai. Das hÃ¶chste GebÃ¤ude der Welt gibt sich die Ehre. 





Der Turm des Kalifen

Die unendlich erscheinende HÃ¶he lÃ¤sst den Burj Khalifa aus der Ferne nicht wie ein bewohnbares Hochhaus erscheinen. 828 Meter ragt die Rakete vor uns in die HÃ¶he. Neben der architektonischen Meisterleistung an momentan machbarer HÃ¶he ist auch das Umfeld des Turmes eine Meisterleistung an momentan machbarer Eleganz, SinnestÃ¤uschung und verspielter SchÃ¶nheit. Das Ã¼berraschende dabei, alles harmoniert, scheint sich zu ergÃ¤nzen und gibt somit dem Turm die unglaublich wichtigen Standbeine. Ob nun das Armani-Hotel, der groÃe kÃ¼nstliche See, die weiten GrÃ¼nflÃ¤chen, dieEinkaufscenter oder auch das Karussell aus GroÃmutters Zeiten, alles scheint nur eine Aufgabe zu haben: dem langen Ding notwendiges Bodenleben einzuhauchen. Der aus der Ferne irgendwie tollpatschig, fehlplatziert oder von AuÃerirdischen einfach in die Erde gerammt erscheinende Turm beginnt erst im nahen Umfeld zu atmen, zu leben. ,,GlÃ¼ckwunsch!ââmurmele ich.





VerspielteFeinheiten

,,Gigant-Cityââ hat aber leider auch eine weitere Wahrheit, weitere Feinheit. Nur durch die fleiÃigen Arbeitsameisen aus Asien konnten letztendlich all die Wunder im WÃ¼stensand geschaffen werden. Ãber 70% der Bewohner im WÃ¼stenland sind sehr, sehr billige Arbeitsameisen aus Indien, China, Thailand und, und, undâ¦
Wir treffen sie tÃ¤glich. Da wir ihre HeimatlÃ¤nder oft kennen, gibt es viel zu erzÃ¤hlen. Bei den Ameisen fÃ¼hlen wir uns wohl.





Freude mit indischen Arbeitsameisen


Wie unsereTour weiter geht, erzÃ¤hle ich im nÃ¤chsten kleinen Bericht.



Bis nach den Feiertagen GrÃ¼Ãe von Wi + Gi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Oktober 2013)

Was macht ihr eigentlich während eurer Besichtigungen oder Touren zu Fuß mit eurem ganzen Zeug und den Rädern? Im Oman und den VAE kann man es ja vielleicht noch rumstehen lassen, aber in Afrika oder Südamerika? Oder habt ihr immer so tolle Verstecke, dass man sich nicht drum kümmern muss?


----------



## grenzenlos (31. Oktober 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich während eurer Besichtigungen oder Touren zu Fuß mit eurem ganzen Zeug und den Rädern? Im Oman und den VAE kann man es ja vielleicht noch rumstehen lassen, aber in Afrika oder Südamerika? Oder habt ihr immer so tolle Verstecke, dass man sich nicht drum kümmern muss?



Man bekommt mit der Zeit ein Gefühl dafür. Da wo man mit den Rädern nicht hin kommt, also sie nicht mitnehmen kann, fragt man vorher bei irgendwelchen Menschen. Am besten sind Verkaufsstände, Kneipen, Nationalparks, Museen, Häuser, Billigunterkünfte usw. 
Wertsachen wie Foto, Papiere, Knete, Geldkarten aber unbedingt am Körper tragen, also nie dort lassen. Wie du schon schreibst, in Arabien und oft auch in Teilen von Asien kann man die Räder stehen lassen. Da kommt nichts weg. Hatten da nie ein Problem.
Sehr oft sind aber die Menschen auch wirklich noch nett und unverdorben. Man merkt sehr schnell ob man jemand seine Sachen für einige Stunden bzw. auch Tage anvertrauen kann. Am besten sind da Familien mit einigen Kindern, wo das Gefüge halt noch stimmt (da konnten wir dann auch öfters gleich schlafen, also übernachten).
Problematisch ist es immer, wenn Alkohol im Spiel ist, wenn man also merkt die Leute mögen das. Dann lieber einen weiteren Versuch starten.
Gut war, wir waren ein gemischtes Pärchen. Als einzelner Mann ist es schwieriger. Auch als einzelne Frau wird es problematischer sein.
Wir hatten mal ein Pärchen in Südthailand getroffen, die waren mit Rädern und ihren Kindern unterwegs. Somit die ideale Reisefamilie. Die fanden echt problemlos immer Hilfe.
Auch immer wichtig ist der Zeitfaktor, denn alles erfordert halt seine Zeit. Du musst fragen, manchmal halt auch öfter. Kommt nun Zeitdruck hinzu, welcher zwangsweise Stress erzeugt, können Fehler geschehen. Lieber mehr Zeit nehmen, keinen Stress aufkommen lassen, dann klärt sich vieles recht einfach.
Übrigens hatten wir die Räder bei Übernachtungen, zumeist in Billigunterkünften, immer mit im Zimmer. Wenn es nicht möglich war (gab es eigentlich nur so 5x) einfach zur nächsten Unterkunft.  

Schönen Abend wünschen noch
Wi + Gi


----------



## gavia64 (31. Oktober 2013)

grenzenlos schrieb:


> Weltradeltour weiter mit
> 
> Kenia
> 
> ...


----------



## grenzenlos (31. Oktober 2013)

Danke gavia,

ja, ist manchmal nicht einfach. Doch es hat viele Gründe. Würde jetzt zu weit führen. Jedenfalls mögen wir auch diese Region. Mit dem Fahrrad ist es halt nicht so einfach. 
Ich wünsche Afrika endlich inneren Frieden und innere Gerechtigkeit. Schon dies würde vieles ändern. Herzliche Grüße an deine Frau. Die Gegend um den Mount Kenia, Äquator, war sehr schön (Teeplantagen, der Berg und so). 

Gruß Wi und Gi

PS: Könntest bei deiner Antwort die Bilder löschen und nur deine Sätze lassen. Ist sonst irgenwie verwirrend.


----------



## gavia64 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ok werde ich machen, Gruss Gavia! Tolle Berichte Weter so.


----------



## Route66 (2. November 2013)

Hallo Gi und Wi,

hab gerade erst den Thread entdeckt und jetzt alles durchgelesen. 

Fetten Respekt für den Mut alles hinter sich zu lassen und "einfach ein paar Jahre radeln zu gehen"  

Suuuper Bericht. 
Ich wünsche Euch bei Euren zukünftigen Reisen viel Spass und alles Gute und dass es nicht noch einmal einen Überfall gibt. 
Bitte berichtet dann auch weiterhin von Euren Reisen. 

Viele Grüße
Marko


----------



## grenzenlos (3. November 2013)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hallo Gi und Wi,
> 
> hab gerade erst den Thread entdeckt und jetzt alles durchgelesen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Marko,

Mut gehörte beim Start schon etwas dazu, doch haben wir festgestellt, dass die Rückkehr dann weit schwieriger für uns war. 
Der Überfall war natürlich nicht schön, doch wir hatten ja letztendlich auch unheimlich Glück. Somit relativiert sich die Angelegenheit mit der Zeit. Weit schwieriger ist die Ungerechtigkeit dieser Welt zu ertragen, denn diese ist ein Hauptgrund für die zunehmende Gewalt. 
Danke für deine netten Worte. Sofern wir wieder unterwegs sein werden, wohl ab Frühjahr 2014, werde ich wieder berichten.
Dir selbst, wünsche ich, die Erfüllung deiner Träume. Träume und Abenteuer beginnen oft vor der Haustür!

Viele Grüße 
Wi grenzenlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grenzenlos (4. November 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit

Jordanien

Jordanien ist kein leichtes Radelland, denn Hügel folgt hier auf Hügel. So angenehm manche Abfahrt ist, so unangenehm ist dann der folgende Aufstieg. 12 ProzentSteigung, manchmal auch mehr, sind keine Seltenheit. Höhe und Hügel bedeuten aber auch mehr Frische. Die richtig heißen Wüstenländer liegen hinter uns. In Amman versuchen wir die Visa für Syrien zu erhalten. Doch leider köchelt der arabische Diplomatenkochtopf. Die Kochtopf-Diplomatenkrake hat unsere Visa aufgefressen. Wir sind absolut enttäuscht. Doch nur Stunden später steht fest: Wir radeln einfach Richtung Süden weiter und wenn dort kein Diplomatenkrieg herrscht, können wir auf die Sinai-Halbinsel kommen.
Das Tote Meer liegt bekanntlich sehr weit unten. Das Ufer des Sees ist mit 442 Metern unter dem Meeresspiegel der am tiefsten gelegene nicht von Seewasser oder Eis bedeckte Bereich der Erde. Da dies so ist, müssen wir vorerst nicht ewig über Hügel radeln. 






Zum TotenMeer


Vom letzten Hügel aus sind es um die 2000 Höhenmeter, die wir runterflitzen. Am Wegesrand sehen wir kostbares Trinkwasser. Etwas ganz wichtiges in dieser Region, denn Trinkwasser wird in Jordanien seit vielen Jahren eingeführt. Manchmal denke ich, Wasserrechte werden die Konflikte der Zukunft sein.





Konflikte der Zukunft?


Kahle Berge umschließen das Tote Meer. Die Landschaft ist sehr reizvoll, bizarr und meist von viel Einsamkeit geprägt. 





Sonnenuntergang am Toten Meer


Mit der Einsamkeit ist es an den heißen Quellen vorbei. Die Jordanier sind absolute Picknick-Fans. Wir meiden diese Orte. Auch wenn jede Familie über irgendeinen fahrbaren Untersatz verfügt, so finden die lieben Picknicker keinen Platz im Auto für den Müll. Das Endergebnis sind unzählige Fliegen.





Unzählige Fliegen


Doch Frauen sind immer irgendwie gerüstet. Auch wenn Gi nicht raucht, so tut sie zumindest so. Mit ihrer Antifliegenrüstung hat sie zweifellos Erfolg.





Antifiegenrüstung


Tage später geht es wieder rauf, rauf ins Gebirge. Der verschwitzte Lohn ist der Königsweg. Wir genießen die Radelzeit in den Bergen.





Königsweg


Wir genießen dabei auch die Ruhe, die Einsamkeit und so manch herrlichen Sonnenuntergang.





Wir genießen einfach


Am Rande vom weiten Wadi Rum kommen wir Akaba täglich etwas näher. 





Schlafplatzsuche im Wadi Rum


In der Touristenstadt finden wir neben einer Dusche, einem Bett mit weißen Laken, arabischer Küche, vielen netten Menschen, auch viele gelbe Strandenten. 






Strandenten in Akaba


Auch finden wir nach langer Radelei, irgendwann in der Nacht, noch pünktlich die Fähre nach Nuwaiba. 
Was uns auf dem Sinai erwartet, erzähle ich im nächsten Teil.


Bis dahin, lieb Grüße 

von  Wi und Gi       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## Bener (4. November 2013)

Ich lese eure Berichte, schau die Bilder an, und dennoch fehlen mir die Worte! Ich denke, so viele Erlebnisse, so unterschiedliche Menschen, so viel Freude und Leid, in so langer Zeit, das kann man schlecht mal eben in einem kurzem Post wertschätzen. Aber ich versuch es trotzdem.
Ich freu mich auf jedes neue Land, über jedes Foto, das hinzukommt, und auf die Sinai jetzt besonders, da ich selber schon dort einige Zeit verbringen durfte.

Liebste Grüße,

Bener


----------



## kordesh (4. November 2013)

> Manchmal denke ich, Wasserrechte werden die Konflikte der Zukunft sein.



Aber ganz sicher!...Wenn nicht bald damit angefangen wird, dass über Ländergrenzen hinaus zusammengearbeitet und vor allem gemeinsam geplant wird, werden die ersten Angriffe gestartet werden, sobald ein Staudamm die Wassersituation in einem benachbarten Land drastisch verschlechtert und es keinen anderen Ausweg gibt, als diesen Staudamm aus dem Weg zu räumen - wahrscheinlich dann nicht auf diplomatischem Weg. Ich meine, dass es auch schon große Konflikte in Afrika und irgendwo in der Türkei?? gegeben hat. 

Und zu eurer Tour: Irgendwie schafft ihr es, eure Reise so zu schildern, dass alles bombastisch rüberkommt, aber einem der Eindruck, dass auf so einer Reise eben doch nicht alles "Zuckerschlecken" ist, nicht verwehrt wird. Das fehlt mir bei vielen Reiseberichten. Hier aber Top!


----------



## grenzenlos (6. November 2013)

Bener schrieb:


> Aber ich versuch es trotzdem.
> Ich freu mich auf jedes neue Land, über jedes Foto, das hinzukommt, und auf die Sinai jetzt besonders, da ich selber schon dort einige Zeit verbringen durfte.
> 
> Liebste Grüße,
> ...



Danke Bener für die netten Worte.
Sinai folgt in kürze. Leider auch nur kurz. Soll ja nur ein grober Überblick sein. Bei 4 Jahren anders kaum möglich. Vielleicht reicht es zumindest für etwas Fernweh! 

Liebste Grüße Wi


----------



## grenzenlos (6. November 2013)

kordesh schrieb:


> Aber ganz sicher!...Wenn nicht bald damit angefangen wird, dass über Ländergrenzen hinaus zusammengearbeitet und vor allem gemeinsam geplant wird, werden die ersten Angriffe gestartet werden, sobald ein Staudamm die Wassersituation in einem benachbarten Land drastisch verschlechtert und es keinen anderen Ausweg gibt, als diesen Staudamm aus dem Weg zu räumen - wahrscheinlich dann nicht auf diplomatischem Weg. Ich meine, dass es auch schon große Konflikte in Afrika und irgendwo in der Türkei?? gegeben hat.
> 
> Und zu eurer Tour: Irgendwie schafft ihr es, eure Reise so zu schildern, dass alles bombastisch rüberkommt, aber einem der Eindruck, dass auf so einer Reise eben doch nicht alles "Zuckerschlecken" ist, nicht verwehrt wird. Das fehlt mir bei vielen Reiseberichten. Hier aber Top!



Lieber kordesh,
du hast recht, ist leider so mit dem Wasser. Die Türkei baut Staudamm nach Staudamm. Gräbt so dem Irak/Syrien das Wasser ab. 
Äthiopien baut nun den ersten Staudamm. Da geht es ums Nilwasser Richtung Sudan.
In Israel geht es nicht nur um die allseits bekannten Probleme. Es geht auch ums Wasser. Jordanien muss schon Wasser einführen. Gibt da echt große Probleme. Für mich ist Wasser eigentlich wie Luft. Es ist ein Menschenrecht und dürfte nicht als Landesbesitz gelten. Da gehört vieles geregelt. Geschieht dies nicht, sind echt noch größere Probleme absehbar.

Solch eine Tour ist Leben. Und Leben bedeutet, es ist nicht alles ''Zuckerschlecken''. Das gute daran? Aus beeinflussbaren/unbeeinflussbaren Fehlern lernt Radelmann und Radelfrau. Vom Kopf her haben wir den Überfallkerlen in Kenia verziehen. Was wir nicht verzeihen können, ist die große Ungerechtigkeit auf dieser Erde, denn erst diese Ungerechtigkeit erzeugt die eigentliche Gewalt. Die soziale Ungerechtigkeit schafft tiefe Gräben. Leider werden diese immer größer (nicht nur außerhalb Europas!). Wir alle ernten was gesät wurde. 

Gruß Wi


----------



## gavia64 (6. November 2013)

(Wir alle ernten was gesat wurde) da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, Gruss Gavia.


----------



## grenzenlos (7. November 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit

Ägypten zurück

Wir radeln die Küstenorte entlang der Sinaihalbinsel ab.
Die kleine Hafenstadt Nuwaiba ist ein ruhiger, verschlafener Ort. Es gibt nur putzige Pensionen im Stil der frühen Sechziger. Hier vermischt sich noch die salzige Meeresluft mit Haschischduft. Das diese Luftmischung allzeit gut gemixt bleibt, dafür sorgen die Beduinen ohne jegliches Schuldgefühl, denn der Stoff gilt bei ihnen schon immer als heilende Quelle. 





Luftmischung allzeit gut gemixt

Der zweite Badeort entlang der Küste, Dahab, gibt sich da schon spießiger. Die Pensionen erreichen Kleinhotelcharakter und in so manchem Vorhof wird kostbares Süßwasser in gekachelten Poolwänden aufbewahrt. 
Bis Scharm El-Scheich zeigt sich die landschaftlich viel gerühmte Halbinsel von ihrer allerbesten Seite. Die Ausläufer des mehr als 2000 Meter hohen Sinaimassivs stürzen hier mutig ins Meer. Wadis und Schluchten spalten sie tausendfach. Ideale Schlafplätze finden wir da. 





Ideale Schlafplätze

Es ist wieder mal Winterwüstenzeit (Dezember). Und somit beleben wir jeden Abend unsere Lagerfeuer-Zeltbodenheizung. Dafür sucht Gi täglich ordentlich Holz am Wegesrand und deponiert es auf meinem Eselchen.





Holztransporter

Natürlich dient uns das viele Holz auch als Heizquelle für den abendlichen Kaffee und für die allabendliche Wüstenlagerfeuerromantik.






Ich liebe Lagerfeuer-Kaffee

Der Wüstenzauber ist in Scharm El-Scheich aber vorbei, denn die weitläufige Touristenhochburg ist nicht lieblich, nicht schön und auch nicht unbedingt erkundenswert. 
Nur kurz bleiben wir, denn mit Tauchen wird es nichts, Haialarm gilt schon einige Tage. Niemand darf zum Tauchen raus.





Touristentrubel und Haialarm in Scharm El-Scheich

Unser Radelweg bis Alexandria ist lang. Abwechslung bieten uns der Sueskanal, der Tunnel unter der Schifffahrtslinie und natürlich die vielen Wüstentage- und Nächte.





Auf dem Weg nach Alexandria so manches Kamel

Alexandria gefällt uns gut, denn es hat einiges zu bieten. Wir besuchen viele Kirchen, Moscheen, die urige Altstadt und so manche Ausgrabungsstätte. Dabei begleitet uns die hübsche Fatima. 





Dabeibegleitet uns die hübsche Fatima

Sie sagt uns: Ägypten steht am Abgrund. Es muss bald etwas geschehen. Das Brot wird immer knapper.





Das Brot wird immer knapper

Zu Weihnachten besuchen wir die Al-Qiddissine-Kirche. Nur eine Woche später geht dort eine Bombe hoch (über 20 Menschen sind dabei in der Silvesternacht umgekommen). Die Vorboten des Arabischen Frühlings haben Alexandria erreicht. Alexandria hat was-leider aber nicht nur Gutes
Doch die meist guten Menschen bleiben uns in Erinnerung. 






Gutmensch - Katzenfreund in Alexandria

Irgendwie sind wir traurig, denn uns wird auch bewusst, nur noch wenige Kilometer trennen uns von Europa. Wir müssen leider weiter. 

Doch davon erzähle ich im nächsten Teil.

Bis dahin liebe Grüße von Wi + Gi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## grenzenlos (10. November 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit

Zypern / Türkei

Wir beradeln auf gut 500 Kilometer beide Teile der Insel und lernen so die theoretischen Gemeinsamkeiten beider Volksgruppen kennen. Für jede ist heute der Tourismusdie ,,heilige Kuh. 
Da keine Saison ist, kommt uns zumindest eines zugute: Die Urlaubsorte sind fast leer gefegt. Angenehme Einsamkeitsgefühle machen sich da breit. 





Einsamkeitsgefühle an langen Stränden

Uns ist es recht, denn kein Bananenboot, keine Stranddisco und kein Budenzauber stören uns bei langen Strandwanderungen. 
Die geteilte Hauptstadt erinnert uns nur bedingt an Berlin, denn die ehemals so gewaltige Mauer ist hier nur ein Mäuerchen, eine Grenze aus Hauswänden und Verbotsschildern an ungefährlich erscheinenden Zäunen und Toren.





Verbotsschilder in der Hauptstadt

Bei den griechischen Zyprioten sind Spielcasinos der große Renner. Davor stehen oft unheimlich erscheinende Luxuskisten.





Luxuskiste

Die Griechen setzen mehr auf Stripteaselokalitäten. Irgendwie hat Zypern sich ja in der Vergangenheit den Titel einer ,,Geldwäscheinsel erworben. Vieles riecht förmlich danach. 
Trotzdem fühlen wir uns irgendwie wohl, denn unsere Fenstertaube vertreibt uns die Zeit bis zur Fährabfahrt in die Osttürkei. Wir müssen nämlich 3 Tage länger in Girne bleiben, denn auf See stürmt es gewaltig. Dann ist es aber endlich so weit. Der Abschied von unserer lieb gewonnenen Fenstertaube muss sein.





Unsere Fenstertaube

Die Fähre bringt uns ins türkische Mersin. Über 1500 Kilometer erradeln von Mersin bis Marmaris, dabei geht es immer entlang der türkischen Südküste  bei Wetter so wild, so schön, so saumäßig, so nass, so warm und so kalt, wie Wetter zur türkischen Winterzeit nur sein kann. Einfach unberechenbar.
Jeden Abend fragen wir uns beim Sonnenuntergang, was erwartet uns denn morgen?





Was erwartet uns morgen?

Wir sind aber froh, dem nahen Europa ein Schnippchen zu schlagen. Egal, wie das Wetter auch ist, ob es





regnet 






hagelt






oder die Sonne scheint, die Gebirgsketten 

des mächtigen Taurus ist uns eine treue Begleiterin. Egal wo wir ankommen, immer ist ein Teil des Berges schon da. Dabei sind das verschlafene Tasucu, der Burgberg von Alanya, das Ausgrabungsfeld von Side, die Felsengräber von Myra und auch die verspielte Ortschaft Kas für uns besonders hübsche Perlen einer superlangen Perlenkette. Diese endet für uns nach gut 3 Wochen in Marmaris.
Eine Fähre soll uns zu den griechischen Inseln bringen.





Der mächtige Taurus ist immer nah am Meer

Wir sind gespannt auf Griechenlands Inselwelt. Davon erzähle ich im nächsten Teil.



Bis dahin liebe Grüße von Wi + Gi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## grenzenlos (10. November 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit 

Griechenland

Die Altstadt von Rhodos ist von mÃ¤chtigen Mauern eingepackt. Kirchen und Moscheen stehen hÃ¼gelan. Gassen, GÃ¤sschen, schmucke PlÃ¤tze, kleine HÃ¤user, PalmengÃ¤rten, Kneipen, Kopfsteinpflaster, und so manche Pension bilden einen angenehmen Verpackungsinhalt. Aber der Inhalt hilft Gi nicht. ,,Ich will nicht nach Hause. Seit wir wieder in Europa sind, fÃ¼hle ich mich eingeengt, fremd und nicht gerade glÃ¼cklichââ, versucht Gi oft zu erklÃ¤ren.





Ich will zurÃ¼ck, einem Vogel gleich, sagt Gi oft.

Erst das Baumauge lÃ¤sst sie ruhiger werden. 





Beruhigendes Baumauge

Dem Auge gleich sehen wir dann gemeinsam all die kleinen, manchmal versteckten SchÃ¶nheiten der Insel. Die SchwÃ¤mme wachsen weit unten am Meeresgrund, versuche ich zu erklÃ¤ren. Noch heute gibt es Schwammtaucher auf den Inseln. Kein einfacher Job, denn sehr tief mÃ¼ssen die Taucher runter.





Es gibt sie noch

TÃ¤glich fÃ¼ttern wir die vielen Inselkatzen. Sie bringen uns die innere Ruhe zurÃ¼ck.





Sie bringen uns die Ruhe zurÃ¼ck.

Einen wunderhÃ¼bschen Husky sehen wir beim Rhodosabschied. Er hat eigenartig schÃ¶ne Augen.





Zweiaugenfarbenhund

Uns zieht es weiter nach Santorin. Wir sind gespannt auf die angebliche Trauminsel. Werden unsere eigenen Augen vielleicht enttÃ¤uscht? 300 HÃ¶henmeter quÃ¤len wir uns rauf.





300 Meter rauf

Die Schieberei stÃ¶rt uns nicht, denn auf diesen Schiebekilometern wird uns schnell bewusst: das ringfÃ¶rmige Archipel ist etwas ganz Besonderes. Alles erscheint uns als fantastisches Schauspiel â unwirklich verwunschen, schwer greifbar, schwer verdaulich schÃ¶n. Wir vergessen Europa fÃ¼r kurze Zeit.





Unwirklich verwunschen





Schwer verdaulich schÃ¶n

In PirÃ¤us holt uns Europa wieder ein. Griechenland steht vor dem Konkurs. NatÃ¼rlich radeln wir ins nahe Athen. Doch egal, mit wem wir dort auch reden, Resteuropa und unsere Bundeskanzlerin bekommen dabei immer ihr Fett weg. Nur einer redet nicht mit uns, er darf es zum GlÃ¼ck auch nicht.





Nur einer redet nicht mit uns

Tage spÃ¤ter pedalen wir nach Patras. Eine FÃ¤hre soll uns nach Venedig bringen. 

Der letzte Teil unserer Tour folgt in wenigen Tagen.



Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe von Wi + Gi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (11. November 2013)

Wunderschöne Bilder und toll geschrieben, ich freue mich schon auf den nächste Teil.


----------



## grenzenlos (11. November 2013)

Weltradeltour weiter mit Ankunft nach 4 Jahren in

Deutschland

Die Begrüßung in Venedig ist herzlich für uns.





Herzliche Begrüßung durch Pinocchio

Das Wetter spielt auch mit. Wir erleben Venedig von der schönen Seite. Natürlich können wir nicht radeln, der Gassen, Wasserstraßen und Brücken sind einfach zu viele. Wir schieben trotzdem die Fahrräder über die erste Brücke, fragen im ersten Hotel und erschrecken über den geforderten Preis. ,,30. März!, flüstert mir Gi zu. ,,Dein Geburtstag! Schluck den Preis! Ich schlucke und wir bereuen nicht.





Postkartenvenedig

So wandern wir 2 Tage durch Venedig, genießen all die Gassen, all die Kanäle und erfreuen uns der Masken, Kirchen, den Lichtspielereien und massenhaften Tauben.





Masken-Venedig-Spielerei







Tauben-Venedig-Spielerei

Nach der Venedig-Muse radeln wir lange bergauf. Wir überqueren die Alpen. Die Nächte verbringen wir im Zelt. Dies schont die Radelkasse.





Radelkassenschonung

Europa ist teuer. Dies wird uns täglich bewusster. Nach den Bergen überschütten uns unsere 3 Münchner Freundinnen mit viel Herzlichkeit. 
Die letzte Zeltnacht unserer langen Welttour verbringen wir Tage später bei Bamberg. Unsere Reise neigt sich dem Ende zu.





Letztes Nachtlager bei Bamberg



Nach 48.110 Radelkilometern schließen wir am 16. April 2011 unsere Familie und viele Freunde in die Arme. 

Wir haben fertig!  doch so richtig fertig werden wir selbst damit wohl nie sein.


Kurze Schlussgedanken

3 Wochen später

Während unserer 4 jährigen Radeltour um die Welt hatte ich selbst nie einen Termin bei einem Arzt. Nach 3 Wochen in Deutschland holen mich jedoch Bauchschmerzen ein. Es ist aber keine Magenverstimmung. Ein Pole untersucht mich in der Notaufnahme. Ein Rumäne gibt mir die Narkose und ein deutscher Arzt schnippelt mir den Blinddarm raus. Das Leben ist irgendwie verrückt!
Noch immer sind wir nicht richtig in Deutschland angekommen, denn Deutschland hat sich verändert. Und auch wir haben uns verändert. Die ganze Welt verändert sich ständig. Dies merken wir auch an den Nachrichten, denn egal welcher Tag gerade ist, Weltnachrichten - meist nicht so gute  gibt es immer. Wir selbst sind weit sensibler für die Probleme der Welt geworden. Wir sind aber auch sensibler für die Schönheiten der Welt geworden.
Noch heute werden wir bei der Sichtung der vielen Digitalbilder, der Aufzeichnungen und eben dieser täglichen Nachrichten zurückgeholt in unsere fernen Länder.

Monate später

Gis geliebtes Welt-Radel wird in unserer Heimatstadt geklaut. Es ist bis zum heutigen Tag spurlos verschwunden.

2 Jahre später

Wir merken immer mehr, dass das Fernweh uns zurückholen will in unsere fernen Länder. Ein Kompromiss mit den fast ständig klopfenden Fernwehgedanken wurde geschlossen. Das Fernweh muss sich noch einige Monate gedulden, doch ab Frühjahr 2014 soll die Sucht erneut befriedigt werden. Wir können es kaum erwarten!

Für das Interesse, die Fragen,  Anregungen, Zuschriften und Infos der Forumleser/Forummitglieder möchten wir uns bedanken.







Danke sagen Wi und Gi grenzenlos

Wir selbst wünschen allen die Erfüllung der eigenen Träume. Abenteuer beginnen oft vor der eigenen Haustür. Dabei wünschen wir die notwendige Gelassenheit unserer Lieblingskatze...






Siestalieblingskatze

...und viel Zeit für Momente der inneren Ruhe.





Viel Zeit für innere Ruhe



Liebe Grüße von Wi + Gi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


www.grenzenlosabenteuer.de


----------



## kordesh (11. November 2013)

Schade, dass es vorbei ist. Danke für die tollen Berichte. Gerade gestern haben wir unsere Wichtelzettel gezogen und euer Buch ist auf meinem Wunschzettel gelandet. Ich bin gespannt, ob es unterm Baum liegt ;-)

Viel Spass, Erfolg und alles erdenklich Gute für das neue Abenteuer! Lasst uns danach bitte wieder daran teilhaben!


----------



## Pilatus (11. November 2013)

Wow!


----------



## gavia64 (11. November 2013)

Schade dass es vorbei ist, Ich babe eure Berichte nur so verschlungen. Alles Gute fur Euere nachstes Reise und ein grosses Danke furs mitnehmen!!


----------



## grenzenlos (13. November 2013)

kordesh schrieb:


> Schade, dass es vorbei ist. Danke für die tollen Berichte. Gerade gestern haben wir unsere Wichtelzettel gezogen und euer Buch ist auf meinem Wunschzettel gelandet. Ich bin gespannt, ob es unterm Baum liegt ;-)
> 
> Viel Spass, Erfolg und alles erdenklich Gute für das neue Abenteuer! Lasst uns danach bitte wieder daran teilhaben!



Na, dann wünschen wir dem Wichtel die richtige Radelrichtung!

Gruß Wi + Gi grenzenlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grenzenlos (13. November 2013)

gavia64 schrieb:


> Schade dass es vorbei ist, Ich babe eure Berichte nur so verschlungen. Alles Gute fur Euere nachstes Reise und ein grosses Danke furs mitnehmen!!



Danke! Und wir wünschen Dir die Erfüllung all deiner Träume. Abenteuer beginnen oft schon vor der Haustür 

Grüße Wi + Gi grenzenlos


----------



## psychorad!cal (14. November 2013)

Danke für den tollen Bericht und das Virtuelle mitnehmen auf eurer Weltradeltour 

Ich wünsch euch dass es klappt nächstes Jahr und alles gute,bleibt so wie ihr seit 

LG.


----------



## powderJO (14. November 2013)

danke noch mal für den tollen bericht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. November 2013)

Auch von mir nochmal danke für den interessanten Bericht! Und für eure nächste Tour alles Gute, viele spannende Erlebnisse, schöne Landschaften, bewegende Begegnungen und vor allem, bleibt gesund!
Das mit Gi Rad ist ja irgendwie traurig, da radelt man durch die abenteuerlichsten Gegenden, übersteht einen Überfall und daheim im so "sicheren" Deutschland wird das Rad geklaut. Der Dieb weiß vermutlich nicht mal, was er da geklaut hat.


----------



## grenzenlos (16. November 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Auch von mir nochmal danke für den interessanten Bericht! Und für eure nächste Tour alles Gute, viele spannende Erlebnisse, schöne Landschaften, bewegende Begegnungen und vor allem, bleibt gesund!
> Das mit Gi Rad ist ja irgendwie traurig, da radelt man durch die abenteuerlichsten Gegenden, übersteht einen Überfall und daheim im so "sicheren" Deutschland wird das Rad geklaut. Der Dieb weiß vermutlich nicht mal, was er da geklaut hat.



Danke für die netten Worte. 
Ja, die Radelklauerei war eine herbe Enttäuschung für Gi. 
Hilft ja aber nichts. Wichtig ist, in die Zukunft schauen und gesund bleiben.
Wir wünschen der Pfadfinderin noch viele schöne, spannende und auch erholsame Touren.
Grüße Wi + Gi grenzenlos


----------



## grenzenlos (16. November 2013)

psychorad!cal schrieb:


> Danke für den tollen Bericht und das Virtuelle mitnehmen auf eurer Weltradeltour
> 
> Ich wünsch euch dass es klappt nächstes Jahr und alles gute,bleibt so wie ihr seit
> 
> LG.


Wünsche dir auch noch viele schöne, spannende und erfolgreiche Touren (habe auf deiner Webseite gestöbert, macht Spaß).
Ach ja, deine Avatar-kaschi-braut könnte einen Kollegen gebrauchen. Stelle einige zur Auswahl ein. Da waren wir im Jemen auf Tour. Die Kaschi gehört da zum Kamelfleischdiner





Beduinen 2003 während einer Jementour. Gemeinsames Kaschikamelessen.

Wünsche herrlich Wochenende

Grüße Wi + Gi grenzenlos


----------

